# just deleted my ravelry account



## WillNotCook (Mar 31, 2015)

I decided that remaining in ravelry means that I would be supporting censorship. I felt that remaining would be immoral. I am sad now. I really enjoyed looking at all the beautiful patterns. but how could I respect myself if I stayed. Censorship is bad.


----------



## thx2myex (Oct 7, 2018)

Good for you. I will be right behind you.


----------



## Calicolee (Feb 7, 2012)

Great. I also plan to delete Ravelry. I subscribe to various sites because I am interested in the yarn, fabric and other crafts because I enjoy them. Politics and personal political interests do not belong in these areas.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

I wonder if you would quit Ravelry if it said it would no longer accept patterns and forum posts for Obama.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Censorship exists everywhere. We don't like to admit it but that is the truth. Write a letter to the editor of your local newspaper, it may not be printed, for a variety of reasons. One of those reasons can be that your opinion differs from that of the managing editor. KP will censor posts which contain profanity. Craigslist will not accept advertising which contains pornography. News websites censor comments on stories.

Ravelry is privately owned property, much as your home is your private property and you are permitted to censor speech in your home, just as I can in mine. I will not permit racist slurs, homophobic speech or religious intolerance in my home, isn't that censorship? 

If I attend a city council meeting and a discussion regarding upgrading main street is going on, I'm going to be limited in my comments to that specific topic alone. Isn't that also censorship? I won't be permitted to bring up the city dog catcher, even if I have legitimate beef with the dog catcher.


----------



## woolywoman (Aug 21, 2011)

I have never cared for politics but in the case of Ravelry I'm staying there. I believe in having a moral compass especially in the direction the country I live in and its leadership.


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

I commented but then decided it would actually go against my strong belief that politics has its place but the forum for it isn't here. So I'm just editing to say naught.


----------



## BethKlinger (Oct 2, 2018)

Totally agree with you, Beverooni!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Your outrage is unfounded. If you do not want to participate in politics or public opinion on any site, just ignore it. Political discussions on Ravelry are not out in the open. Ravelry is a privately owned site that has decided that they do not want to have a certain subject on their site. I have never seen any political discussion on Ravelry, but am not involved in any discussion group there. Some are upset that they have been displaying the LGBTQ flag for pride month. It is still their choice. 

Do you plan to leave KP also because there are differing opinions here? Just ignore them and continue to enjoy the parts you like. KP is also privately owned, as are most forums. Over the years, KP has expanded from just knitting--it is Knitting Paradise remember, to include many subjects. 

You may not agree with their choice, but denying yourself the access to thousands of patterns, designers, other's project comments, tips, and secure purchasing opportunities just doesn't seem like the practical choice. I see it as a reliable, safe place to enjoy my craft. I can hunt for patterns by cost, yarn, difficulty, language, etc. I can see the latest and the oldest. I can join a discussion if I want, or not. 

I hope you will reconsider. Ravelry is not asking for your support, but they are still offering their support of your craft.


----------



## janiceknits34 (Jan 9, 2019)

i was unaware of this situation. thanks for posting


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Why, do you feel the need to come to KP and announce you are leaving Ravelry? How silly. NO one needs to know that, are you trying to pat your self on the back or influence others.
I find this kind of announcement akin to "I am leaving KP". That makes me think those people want to be begged to stay...
If you quit, who cares?
Just do it.


----------



## GrandmaJJ (May 20, 2018)

WillNotCook said:


> I decided that remaining in ravelry means that I would be supporting censorship. I felt that remaining would be immoral. I am sad now. I really enjoyed looking at all the beautiful patterns. but how could I respect myself if I stayed. Censorship is bad.


This makes me wonder if you are a Trump supporter. If so, how can you claim to believe censorship is immoral at the same time as supporting one of the most immoral people to every occupy the White House? And before anyone brings him up, yes what Bill Clinton did was also immoral. The huge difference is Clinton did not advocate putting children in cages, and ruining our country's reputation across the globe! If you are not a Trump supporter, please accept my apology for assuming such.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

fortunate1 said:


> Why, do you feel the need to come to KP and announce you are leaving Ravelry? How silly. NO one needs to know that, are you trying to pat your self on the back or influence others.
> I find this kind of announcement akin to "I am leaving KP". That makes me think those people want to be begged to stay...
> If you quit, who cares?
> Just do it.


Ravelry doesn't provide a platform for "flouncing" like KP does! Though you bring up a valid point. Why is anyone announcing on KP that they are leaving Ravelry? I didn't walk into Joanns or Michael's to announce that I would no longer be shopping at Hobby Lobby. Perhaps I should drive over to Kentucky Fried Chicken to let them know that I don't frequent Chick-fil-A.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

This is well said. I totally agree. Politics does not have a place in discussions beyond the political arena or in the privacy of your home if you allow it. I quit going to a yarn shop because I walked in and they were railing against one opponents in the last election. Not that I agreed or disagree with them, that was not the point, but I did not want that thrown in my face. If I want to talk politics or religion or sex or whatever, I will do it in the appropriate place. Last note: my senior's workout facility will throw you out if you discuss politics there. It is off limits and I love it. 


jmcret05 said:


> Your outrage is unfounded. If you do not want to participate in politics or public opinion on any site, just ignore it. Political discussions on Ravelry are not out in the open. Ravelry is a privately owned site that has decided that they do not want to have a certain subject on their site. I have never seen any political discussion on Ravelry, but am not involved in any discussion group there. Some are upset that they have been displaying the LGBTQ flag for pride month. It is still their choice.
> 
> Do you plan to leave KP also because there are differing opinions here? Just ignore them and continue to enjoy the parts you like. KP is also privately owned, as are most forums. Over the years, KP has expanded from just knitting--it is Knitting Paradise remember, to include many subjects.
> 
> ...


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Ravelry doesn't provide a platform for "flouncing" like KP does! Though you bring up a valid point. Why is anyone announcing on KP that they are leaving Ravelry? I didn't walk into Joanns or Michael's to announce that I would no longer be shopping at Hobby Lobby. Perhaps I should drive over to Kentucky Fried Chicken to let them know that I don't frequent Chick-fil-A.


Is it suppose to be some badge of honor? It is just beyond my ability to grasp. I wonder if they run to other sites to announce they left Ravelry? Or, call their neighbors and friends? Goofy, just goofy.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

marciawm said:


> This is well said. I totally agree. Politics does not have a place in discussions beyond the political arena or in the privacy of your home if you allow it. I quit going to a yarn shop because I walked in and they were railing against one opponents in the last election. Not that I agreed or disagree with them, that was not the point, but I did not want that thrown in my face. If I want to talk politics or religion or sex or whatever, I will do it in the appropriate place. Last note: my senior's workout facility will throw you out if you discuss politics there. It is off limits and I love it.


You are comparing apples to oranges.
A real life situation such as the one you describe about a yarn shop is very different from Ravelry's forums. I haven't ever seen any of those forums, and I'm not going to look for them. I can utilize Ravelry's wonderful array of patterns and information about knitting without ever accidentally finding myself in the middle of a political discussion, as you did in the yarn shop.

Frankly, I don't care about the political or religious views of the executives or owners of various businesses, either "brick and mortar" stores or online. I am not going to try to find out where they stand on such issues, either. People have the right to believe whatever they want, however cracked-brain their beliefs may seem to me. Whatever their politics, they are providing employment for possibly hundreds or even thousands of people who may not even share the views of their employer. If I stop patronizing a business for ideological reasons, then I may be inadvertently causing difficulties for those employees. 
I am certainly not trying to suggest that a personal boycott of certain businesses is wrong. I am just stating my position.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> You are comparing apples to oranges.
> A real life situation such as the one you describe about a yarn shop is very different from Ravelry's forums. I haven't ever seen any of those forums, and I'm not going to look for them. I can utilize Ravelry's wonderful array of patterns and information about knitting without ever accidentally finding myself in the middle of a political discussion, as you did in the yarn shop.
> 
> Frankly, I don't care about the political or religious views of the executives or owners of various businesses, either "brick and mortar" stores or online. I am not going to try to find out where they stand on such issues, either. People have the right to believe whatever they want, however cracked-brain their beliefs may seem to me. Whatever their politics, they are providing employment for possibly hundreds or even thousands of people who may not even share the views of their employer. If I stop patronizing a business for ideological reasons, then I may be inadvertently causing difficulties for those employees.
> I am certainly not trying to suggest that a personal boycott of certain businesses is wrong. I am just stating my position.


It's gone beyond merely bashing Ravelry for their stance. There is a topic in the Solarium bashing any business (yarn companies, retailers and designers) who dare to support Ravelry. The shame of it is, some of those businesses advertise here on KP! I guess the posters on that topic don't care if KP loses advertising income. I hope that KP's owner/admin puts a stop to the bashing of his/her advertisers.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> It's gone beyond merely bashing Ravelry for their stance. There is a topic in the Solarium bashing any business (yarn companies, retailers and designers) who dare to support Ravelry. The shame of it is, some of those businesses advertise here on KP! I guess the posters on that topic don't care if KP loses advertising income. I hope that KP's owner/admin puts a stop to the bashing of his/her advertisers.


Thanks for the info. I was unaware of the latest vindictive stupidity from the Solarium lobotomy club. Their thinking is so warped. But I also hope admin steps in. Admin would be within their rights to ban them all from KP for undermining its very existence.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Thanks for the info. I was unaware of the latest vindictive stupidity from the Solarium lobotomy club. Their thinking is so warped. But I also hope admin steps in. Admin would be within their rights to ban them all from KP for undermining its very existence.


Why even post that drivel here, after all they have their new site to discuss such issues....WITHOUT negatively impacting this forum?


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Why even post that drivel here, after all they have their new site to discuss such issues....WITHOUT negatively impacting this forum?


Not a big enough audience? They want all of the solarium and those curiosity seekers to join the new site. They had the solarium and that didn't stop them, why would a new site?
Has anyone contacted admin? I would send an email, not use the report button, although, if enough do it might get his attention. No PM,, email. 
I guess some people don't want to wait for their base to grow, but force it to, which seldom works. It is a draw now, but it will get old soon. I haven't checked it out for a few days, but does not seem to be attracting many.
I would also worry about personal information or using a card to donate to them..scammers come from many areas.
Oh, well, let them all go...and the devil with them.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

I like your style, Knitting in the Rockys! I just don't get the problem with being a member of Ravelry and/or KP....I'm the one that chooses which forums or categories I read and/or check out daily......if I don't like the conversations in the other ones, I just don't go there. I just want to see new patterns, get ideas, look at pretty pictures - and have no problem doing just that ! (and yes, THIS conversation is totally outside my box, but I don't plan to stay here long....back to the pretty pictures, for me !! ))


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I think Ravelry should eliminate _all_ political content, but I won't be deleting my account. As to censorship, I censor myself on this site all the time. I want to talk about yarn crafts, not politics.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

fortunate1 said:


> Not a big enough audience? They want all of the solarium and those curiosity seekers to join the new site. They had the solarium and that didn't stop them, why would a new site?
> Has anyone contacted admin? I would send an email, not use the report button, although, if enough do it might get his attention. No PM,, email.
> I guess some people don't want to wait for their base to grow, but force it to, which seldom works. It is a draw now, but it will get old soon. I haven't checked it out for a few days, but does not seem to be attracting many.
> I would also worry about personal information or using a card to donate to them..scammers come from many areas.
> Oh, well, let them all go...and the devil with them.


C'mon, you know better than that, of course I've contacted admin! I don't want to see this site lose advertisers over those who are unhappy with Ravelry. KP is free for us to use because the bills are paid for by advertising.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Censorship exists everywhere. We don't like to admit it but that is the truth. Write a letter to the editor of your local newspaper, it may not be printed, for a variety of reasons. One of those reasons can be that your opinion differs from that of the managing editor. KP will censor posts which contain profanity. Craigslist will not accept advertising which contains pornography. News websites censor comments on stories.
> 
> We all make decisions on our beliefs... morals....
> we know what censorship is.... when it crosses a line we can't stand with...
> ...


----------



## momlyn (Jun 30, 2019)

Oh sweetie, it's not censorship to refuse to allow advocates of white supremacy to use your business to create division and spread hate. It's their business after all, and the moral thing to do. Our government is required to allow Neo Nazis/white supremacists to march and exercise their rights to free speech, no matter how hateful, but a private business is not. PS- I applaud any business that has the courage to take a stand for decency. It would be a better world if more did so.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Why do you feel you need to announce this on KP?
Why do you feel this belongs in the MAIN section of KP?
If you don’t like Ravelry, don’t be a member there. It’s that simple.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> C'mon, you know better than that, of course I've contacted admin! I don't want to see this site lose advertisers over those who are unhappy with Ravelry. KP is free for us to use because the bills are paid for by advertising.


I knew you did, yes I know you better than that.
I contacted them also, for the same reasons. KP is home for me, and I like all the people I have the chance to interact with. 
People that are disgruntled with Ravelry, just need to shut up, let it die a natural death and move on. As long as this remains a hot topic, no one is moving on, they are all, including us because we respond, stuck. No growth..just stuck.

I also look at it as free advertisement for Ravelry, google it and some leads to KP..free advertisement for KP. It also gives people a chance to check Ravelry out that may have never heard of it...which I don't think is the intent of those leaving there.


----------



## barbarab (Nov 11, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Ravelry doesn't provide a platform for "flouncing" like KP does! Though you bring up a valid point. Why is anyone announcing on KP that they are leaving Ravelry? I didn't walk into Joanns or Michael's to announce that I would no longer be shopping at Hobby Lobby. Perhaps I should drive over to Kentucky Fried Chicken to let them know that I don't frequent Chick-fil-A.


Good point. I believe that the OP is doing what my mother calls "poking a sleeping dog".

For those of you who are concerned, I will be staying at both KP and Ravelry. Now everyone can rest easy!!


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

barbarab said:


> Good point. I believe that the OP is doing what my mother calls "poking a sleeping dog".
> 
> For those of you who are concerned, I will be staying at both KP and Ravelry. Now everyone can rest easy!!


Well, you just lifted a weight off my mind! ????????????


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

WillNotCook said:


> I decided that remaining in ravelry means that I would be supporting censorship. I felt that remaining would be immoral. I am sad now. I really enjoyed looking at all the beautiful patterns. but how could I respect myself if I stayed. Censorship is bad.


TMI 
:sm23:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

barbarab said:


> Good point. I believe that the OP is doing what my mother calls "poking a sleeping dog".
> 
> For those of you who are concerned, I will be staying at both KP and Ravelry. Now everyone can rest easy!!


I'll sleep easier tonight knowing that...actually I probably won't since I suffer chronic insomnia anyway.


----------



## barbarab (Nov 11, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I'll sleep easier tonight knowing that...actually I probably won't since I suffer chronic insomnia anyway.


Some times I just have to show the snark!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WillNotCook said:


> ... Censorship is bad.


If practiced by a government, I agree that censorship is bad, mostly.
If practiced by a private company, what makes it bad?
Within my earshot, my children self-censor - i.e. they keep the profanity out of the conversation. When they don't think I can hear them, it's evident that they use words I'd rather they didn't.

For that matter, just _who_ do you imagine gives a hoot if you are or are not one of the over eight million world-wide members of Ravelry?? The phrase 'cutting off one's nose to spite one's face' comes to mind. Ravelry's not hurting; you might be.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

barbarab said:


> Good point. I believe that the OP is doing what my mother calls "poking a sleeping dog".
> 
> For those of you who are concerned, I will be staying at both KP and Ravelry. Now everyone can rest easy!!


Whew! I was awake all night worrying! Didn't sleep a wink!


----------



## barbarab (Nov 11, 2011)

[For that matter, just who do you imagine gives a hoot if you are or are not one of the over eight million world-wide members of Ravelry?? The phrase 'cutting off one's nose to spite one's face' comes to mind. Ravelry's not hurting; you might be.[/quote]

Love you, Jessica-Jean!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh yippee KT is here, cheap entertainment.
You goof ball, how any times do you have to be told, NO ONE is allowed to egg on any of the right! If I was to make the comment that trump looks better in a dress than his daughter...someone would have to respond..therefore, my comment would be seen as egging on someone and I would suffer the same punishment as you..
Are you thick? What part of that confuses you? I typed it slow, so you could read it....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knittingthyme said:


> If ravelry stood for decency they would have shut down the left's topic/comments! Now there's hate speech!


Like most money-making companies, Ravelry stands for its income. If the advertizers - who are its lifeblood - take a scunner to Ravelry because of what _some_ Ravelry members write in their public project notes or in posts on the public forums, then that hurts Ravelry's income. I would _like_ to imagine that it's an action spurred entirely by altruism, but I don't. I'm sure the spur is the bottom line, not personal feelings about anything political.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Oh yippee KT is here, cheap entertainment. ...
> 
> ... I typed it slow, so you could read it....


. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

knittingthyme said:


> The only cheap entertainment is you!
> 
> Actually, you're one of the most emotionally/mentally immature women on kp!
> 
> Your kind of humor is infantile and boring.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 
See, I baited you, so that would get me the same thing your trump support would. Get it now?
You're not only cheap entertainment, but so easy and predictable.
I could play you all day, and on your best day, you can't compete.
If I bore you sweetie, then be a grown up and quit reading my posts....
So let's see,that makes you cheap and easy..


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Come on KT, you wanna play,I will play...I find it fun to watch you. I have all night..


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

knittingthyme said:


> I simply spoke my truth of what I think about you!
> 
> It's always been what I've thought about you and doubt that will ever change.
> 
> ...


Really that is what you took from that? WOW, baiting you was a tool, to show you what I meant and Ravelry meant..but nope, right over your pointy little head...
Too bad, I actually thought there for a minute you weren't as dumb as you appear.
Sigh, there is no hope for you.
Infantile, from the greatest name caller of all time? OK..take your hobby horse and ride off into the sunset...


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

knittingthyme said:


> I simply spoke my truth of what I think about you!
> 
> It's always been what I've thought about you and doubt that will ever change.
> 
> ...


Opps, posted before you edited your post.
Am I suppose to be bothered by that psych prescription comment? It doesn't upset me at all. It is your go to insult, giggle giggle,for any and every one..that or we are all drunks.
It also leads me to believe that you do take psych meds and are embarrassed about it. There is no need to be embarrassed, some need them to keep them on a level basis. Sometimes they need to tweak them, so possibly you are at that point. They don't seem to be working anymore. If they are not cheap, would you please tell us about how much you spend on them every month?


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Again, if you find me boring, feel free to ignore me, or shut up, either would work.
I think you find me fascinating.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

knittingthyme said:


> I simply spoke my truth of what I think about you!
> 
> It's always been what I've thought about you and doubt that will ever change.
> 
> ...


Crap, third edit..
If you don't wanna play with me..shut up, and again, stick your cheap toys in those saddle bags and hop on you little hobby horse and get lost.
OHHHH, that may get me a fourth edit..on a roll


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I am sad...I think she left..but she will be back when Craftygal will offer her some help, because KT realizes she cannot hold her own and needs someone she THINKS is smarter than her to do it, or that PMarie person...


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

JJ were you entertained, I was.

KITR, did it make you laugh, I did till I snorted...laughed so hard.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ya know what..I was just thinking? It might be worth joining the new forum, just to do to them what they did to us in the attic..we wouldn't last long, but could take turns joining...aw, that is not a nice thought...for shame on me...I am going to knit as punishment for having evil thoughts...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Ya know what..I was just thinking? It might be worth joining the new forum, just to do to them what they did to us in the attic..we wouldn't last long, but could take turns joining...aw, that is not a nice thought...for shame on me...I am going to knit as punishment for having evil thoughts...


Absolutely NOT worth the time and effort, though it might afford a few moments of really cheap entertainment.

I'll go back to my yarn too, for having entertained such a thought.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Absolutely NOT worth the time and effort, though it might afford a few moments of really cheap entertainment.
> 
> I'll go back to my yarn too, for having entertained such a thought.


Uh OH...we're bad, very, very bad....yep, go knit as punishment.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Uh OH...we're bad, very, very bad....yep, go *knit* as punishment.


I want to, but I want to knit on the KAL I just began, and the next clue is tomorrow! https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/duchess-kal-2019
I must have some masochism in me. Why else would I choose to knit with such thin 'yarn' and tackle nupps to boot??? Doing it will be its own punishment, but having to wait for the next clue? 
Yup. I'm nuts, but it's too freaking hot to work on/under the current afghan: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/rose-ripple-afghan


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Pretty shawl and the colors of the afghan are charming.
I have a pair of socks, ok the first one of a pair, almost done. I started them in January 2018, and messed them up so badly that I would have to start over..good for me, hip, hip hooray! One almost done, starting the toe in the morning.
I am also making a few premie hats for tiny heads..or something like that. The information is on here somewhere. I had one done and I didn't like the seaming, so started another and it worked out better. I hate seaming, but the only way to get better is to do it until you do. I have a dishcloth on the go to, always have one going, mindless project while sitting in waiting rooms etc.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Tiny heads is wrong, what a goof ball. It is Tiny Hats..big difference..Knit,I must knit....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Tiny heads is wrong, what a goof ball. It is Tiny Hats..big difference..Knit,I must knit....


If there be a goof ball on this topic, 'tain't _you_!


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Agree with you 100%!!! Interesting how many replies either 1. Mock you for announcing it 2. Excuse Ravelry as if it were not hypocritical and one-sided or worse, repeat the slur "white supremacists" as applying to all Trump voters. or 3. Excuse their management's behavior because it's still a great site for patterns. Would LOVE to see what they'd say if it were Their Side that was being vilified and censored.


WillNotCook said:


> I decided that remaining in ravelry means that I would be supporting censorship. I felt that remaining would be immoral. I am sad now. I really enjoyed looking at all the beautiful patterns. but how could I respect myself if I stayed. Censorship is bad.


----------



## 197291 (Mar 9, 2019)

YES. Censorship is fascist. Don't be a fascist. On the other hand, it used to be considered **very rude** to put topics far off the mark on a website dedicated to a particular genre of topic/s.


----------



## 197291 (Mar 9, 2019)

Really? You don't remember Slick Willie using a female's vagina as a cigar humidor in the Oval office, renting out the Lincoln bedroom, HRC stealing furnishings & silverware as they moved out? Do you have memory problems?


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

I like Ravelry. I do not read political posts.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree with GrandmaJJ and JMCrete05. Both posts were well written. What Ravelry did is not censorship. It is merely the owner's of Ravelry making a collective decision not to take any of the crap that Trump is dishing out. I don't blame them. If I owned such a place I wouldn't deal with Trump's BS either.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Reminds me of the saying " cut off your nose to spite your face". Actually the subject of all the uproar would censure the news if he could.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I understand and support you in your freedom to choose. I for one will 
be staying with Ravelry because I have too much invested in it. It also
provides lots of knitting advice, and more.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

You will not support censorship? That is exactly what you are doing for supporting trump.


WillNotCook said:


> I decided that remaining in ravelry means that I would be supporting censorship. I felt that remaining would be immoral. I am sad now. I really enjoyed looking at all the beautiful patterns. but how could I respect myself if I stayed. Censorship is bad.


----------



## katiekk (Jul 31, 2018)

Your username says a lot about you WillNotCook. 
Goodbye


----------



## gearodine (Apr 6, 2017)

Why is politic comments necessary here? If you have a political gripe, voice it in an appropriate setting. Reading these nasty personal reviews is what would convince me to exit. KP and Ravelry should address. Thank you.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I wonder if you would quit Ravelry if it said it would no longer accept patterns and forum posts for Obama.


Personally, I would. Censorship is censorship.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Agree with jmcrete, also.


----------



## D0r15 (Jul 30, 2018)

How do you delete your account from Ravelry? I would like to do that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LindaH said:


> I agree with GrandmaJJ and JMCrete05. Both posts were well written. What Ravelry did is not censorship. It is merely the owner's of Ravelry making a collective decision not to take any of the crap that Trump is dishing out. I don't blame them. If I owned such a place I wouldn't deal with Trump's BS either.


Watching C-Span yesterday with Google, and other social media sites were testifying to how they must grapple with a balance of freedom versus disinformation and use of their platforms to promote hate and divisiveness. What would you have them do when people are getting harassed and threatened on their sites?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

WillNotCook said:


> I decided that remaining in ravelry means that I would be supporting censorship. I felt that remaining would be immoral. I am sad now. I really enjoyed looking at all the beautiful patterns. but how could I respect myself if I stayed. Censorship is bad.


It depends on your viewpoint.

What I see is a website that is refusing to support terrorism.


----------



## judysbg42 (Jul 10, 2016)

GrandmaJJ said:


> This makes me wonder if you are a Trump supporter. If so, how can you claim to believe censorship is immoral at the same time as supporting one of the most immoral people to every occupy the White House? And before anyone brings him up, yes what Bill Clinton did was also immoral. The huge difference is Clinton did not advocate putting children in cages, and ruining our country's reputation across the globe! If you are not a Trump supporter, please accept my apology for assuming such.


If you think Trump is the most immoral president, you need a history lesson.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

judysbg42 said:


> If you think Trump is the most immoral president, you need a history lesson.


Are there gradations to immorality? He's immoral in all things! Period...that says it all.


----------



## Stellanator (Oct 8, 2017)

knittingthyme said:


> The only cheap entertainment is you!
> 
> Actually, you're one of the most emotionally/mentally immature women on kp!
> 
> Your kind of humor is infantile and boring.


Me too I guess - I thought it was pretty damn funny


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

WillNotCook said:


> I decided that remaining in ravelry means that I would be supporting censorship. I felt that remaining would be immoral. I am sad now. I really enjoyed looking at all the beautiful patterns. but how could I respect myself if I stayed. Censorship is bad.


We are on the opposite side of the political spectrum, except for one thing, I WillnotCook also.


----------



## Eos632 (Mar 4, 2014)

Bye WillNotCook.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I enjoy the convenience that Ravelry provides and am grateful that it is there. I'm not interested in the operations of its forum. You are free to choose what you want to do.


----------



## Stephie (Sep 24, 2011)

I think I will go check out Ravelry.


----------



## janec1128 (Apr 15, 2019)

WillNotCook said:


> I decided that remaining in ravelry means that I would be supporting censorship. I felt that remaining would be immoral. I am sad now. I really enjoyed looking at all the beautiful patterns. but how could I respect myself if I stayed. Censorship is bad.


Ravelry made a choice, we all do. You don't own the site, you benefit from what they offer. If you choose not to be a member, that's a choice as well.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> Your outrage is unfounded. If you do not want to participate in politics or public opinion on any site, just ignore it. Political discussions on Ravelry are not out in the open. Ravelry is a privately owned site that has decided that they do not want to have a certain subject on their site. I have never seen any political discussion on Ravelry, but am not involved in any discussion group there. Some are upset that they have been displaying the LGBTQ flag for pride month. It is still their choice.
> 
> Do you plan to leave KP also because there are differing opinions here? Just ignore them and continue to enjoy the parts you like. KP is also privately owned, as are most forums. Over the years, KP has expanded from just knitting--it is Knitting Paradise remember, to include many subjects.
> 
> ...


You always say what I am thinking, but you do it so much better!! Thanks. Seems to me those who are leaving Ravelry are "censoring". Yes? But they don't think Rav has that same right...personally, I like having Ravelry available and they don't meddle in my politics, and their choice is theirs also, not mine.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

WillNotCook said:


> I decided that remaining in ravelry means that I would be supporting censorship. I felt that remaining would be immoral. I am sad now. I really enjoyed looking at all the beautiful patterns. but how could I respect myself if I stayed. Censorship is bad.


Immoral to stay ??? Couldn't respect yourself if you stayed ?? Had to announce it ???? 
A strange idea of immorality I must say . Anyway CHEERIO , be on your way .
GO RAVELRY , drain the swamp .


----------



## valericz (Sep 10, 2013)

I agree 100%! I also deleted my account. The nerve in them to call every supporter of President Trump a "white supremacist"; bad enough they're censoring, but to make such a statement is ludicrous. I feel THEY at Revelry are the ones spewing hate! Screw them and their site.


WillNotCook said:


> I decided that remaining in ravelry means that I would be supporting censorship. I felt that remaining would be immoral. I am sad now. I really enjoyed looking at all the beautiful patterns. but how could I respect myself if I stayed. Censorship is bad.


----------



## indragill (Feb 8, 2018)

I suggest you read EXACTLY what Ravelry said. To refresh your memory...

New policy, effective immediately
We are banning support of Donald Trump and his administration on Ravelry. We cannot provide a space that is inclusive of all and also allow support for open white supremacy. Support of the Trump administration is unambiguously support for white supremacy. For more details, read this document: https://ravelry.com/content/no-trump


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

judysbg42 said:


> If you think Trump is the most immoral president, you need a history lesson.


Please tell us about a more immoral president.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Well I'm not deleting mine. I like Ravelry too much.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Since everyone is weighing in I don't believe any politics or Religion belongs on these forums both are personal both cause more problems than they solve......as stated above censorship is everywhere and further more when you sign up it states what will not be tolerated and politics (if I am wrong correct me just don't berate or be insensitive)is one of those since I am only there for the free patterns and ideas and I only check forums for pattern info I don't concern myself about politics in the first place.
Tonda USA XOXO


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm not going to pretend to understand why politics is on any forum to do with crafting. I think it's stupid. I'm not going to pretend to understand why someone on the Ravelry admin posted something about support for LBGTQ members either. I cannot think of one valid reason to single out a group of knitters/crocheters over another. If you knit you knit; what does it matter? Clearly someone with an agenda of their own. There are other websites that offer similar options such as a "library" to keep your patterns and a place to post pictures of your work. I have a Ravelry account but also have a Love Crafts account (they just changed their name last week from Love Knitting and Love Crocheting) which seems to be expanding their website to include more of the options Ravelry does.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

Agreed. Actually 
I do not think there is free speech any more. You have to take care whatever you say in case you upset someone.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Calicolee said:


> Great. I also plan to delete Ravelry. I subscribe to various sites because I am interested in the yarn, fabric and other crafts because I enjoy them. Politics and personal political interests do not belong in these areas.


I thought Ravelry was saying political comments were not acceptable.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Its not only censorship its simply standing for political ideas that I can't deal with. Its about knitting and crocheting period they have made their choice. What a move to ruin such a wonderful resource but we are bombarded with political dividing people into sides that I don't need in my crafting!


----------



## Silverfox70 (Dec 11, 2014)

I deleted my the other day haven’t missed it at all feel relieved that I don’t have to be kept hostage and there are plenty of other options go trump!!!


----------



## Piperchar (Sep 16, 2014)

I find that your reason for leaving Ravelry-censorship-is phony. It has nothing to do with censorship. It has to do with your support for Trump. You are trying to make yourself sound politically correct. Sorry, but I’m not buying it.


----------



## Silverfox70 (Dec 11, 2014)

You don’t think this is political you idiot that’s just what this is all about keep América great!!!


----------



## connie254 (Dec 24, 2012)

All these people claiming they are leaving Ravelry for censorship, political views, etc apparently either don't know the backstory or choose to ignore it because it doesn't suit their cause. Plus there's a history of the Bunker area there and comments made that caused the Secret Service to visit the administrator's home about 10 years ago. This time, a woman posted what she thought was an anonymous post to the administrator that she found a pattern offensive. You can disagree with her whether it was offensive or not, but the group of friends of the patternmaker went after her, found her on other social media sites, told her to go back to "her country" (she is a citizen by birth), and told her they know where she lives and she better watch her back. She reached out to the administrator along with the police. Police said because there was no direct threat they couldn't do anything. The administrator then made the decision he did. As far as the Bunker, that story is easily found with Google.


----------



## gq16jw (Jul 9, 2013)

JMCRET05, that's the most, sensible, well thought out opinion I've read in a long time! Thank you.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

GrandmaJJ said:


> This makes me wonder if you are a Trump supporter. If so, how can you claim to believe censorship is immoral at the same time as supporting one of the most immoral people to every occupy the White House? And before anyone brings him up, yes what Bill Clinton did was also immoral. The huge difference is Clinton did not advocate putting children in cages, and ruining our country's reputation across the globe! If you are not a Trump supporter, please accept my apology for assuming such.


Please take a few minutes to research which administration set up and enacted the policy to put children in cages (and why). It is not the current one.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Silverfox70 said:


> You don't think this is political you idiot that's just what this is all about keep América great!!!


Why did you feel the need to call someone an idiot? Simply because you disagree with them? What a lovely example to set for others.


----------



## mimi ellen (Jun 27, 2019)

I am also leaving Ravelry. But I took another step and I wish you would consider doing this. I emailed all the vendors I could to tell them I would no longer be buying from them through the Ravelry site. If I can find them another way I might buy from them, but not through Ravelry. Ravelry is a business after all, they need to feel it in their pocketbook! I also mentioned it on Facebook.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Why, do you feel the need to come to KP and announce you are leaving Ravelry? How silly. NO one needs to know that, are you trying to pat your self on the back or influence others.
> I find this kind of announcement akin to "I am leaving KP". That makes me think those people want to be begged to stay...
> If you quit, who cares?
> Just do it.


Well said..you "hit the nail on the head". Where are we now...millions, worldwide! If I suddenly dropped out, it would not be noticed.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Ravelry doesn't provide a platform for "flouncing" like KP does! Though you bring up a valid point. Why is anyone announcing on KP that they are leaving Ravelry? I didn't walk into Joanns or Michael's to announce that I would no longer be shopping at Hobby Lobby. Perhaps I should drive over to Kentucky Fried Chicken to let them know that I don't frequent Chick-fil-A.


Right on!!


----------



## sylnic46 (Apr 18, 2014)

Who Cares?


----------



## 25789 (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree with you, "Knitting in the Rockys". Even though we don't like to admit it, we all do censorship to a certain extent. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. If you don't like something that is published, don't read it or don't answer to it. If you are speaking with a friend and that friend voices his opinion which is different from yours, you don't decide not to continue your friendship with that person because his opinion is not the same as yours. You either discuss it or ignore it. If Ravelry had not gone public with their opinion not to publish a certain thing, you would never have known about it and would have continued your membership with them. If you start reading an article and decide you aren't interested or that person's opinion is different that yours, close the article, stop reading and go to something that interests you. 
How do you decide if a politician's platform is something you want to endorse or not? You listen to their ideas, their opinions then decide. If it differs from yours, you go on to someone or something else. 
I am NOT endorsing one candidate over another; but, just voicing my opinion. 
Now, I'll step down from my soapbox and go on with my search for patterns on Ravelry and friendly conversation with folks on this knitting forum. I, myself, find it very interesting what others have to say about current events and what their ideas and opinions are on the present government. If you don't, then you don't have to read them but feel free to voice your opinion and give them the right to voice theirs. That's why we live in America.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

You are too funny .... hobby lobby, chick fil-a .... but I totally agree .... 
if she wishes to cut off her nose to spite her face, so be it ... ravelry will function quite well without her ... and why announce it here?
The point is, we all are interested in yarn crafts .., that's why we're here ... if you support trump or not, I don't care, I don't want to know, and I usually don't read about it. But I am really surprised that people are leaving Ravelry because Ravelry doesn't want political crap on their site. 
I just wish the admins here would wake up, take a stand, and move these statements to another section and off knitting.
I'm done.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

TRINITYCRAFTSISTER said:


> Agreed. Actually
> I do not think there is free speech any more. You have to take care whatever you say in case you upset someone.


This is such an overused sentence. Do you know what the Constitution actually says? There is one sentence that sums up freedom of speech. Go read it,you are wrong, you are not using it correctly. Why do people use this as an out? YOU obviously have never read it.


----------



## mimi ellen (Jun 27, 2019)

Quite simply, our point in saying we are leaving Ravelry is to spread the word that bullying doesn’t work! The way for evil to flourish is for good people to do nothing.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

So, you are exercising your freedom to participate in a forum or not. And...?????
" You may not agree with what I say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it."


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Silverfox70 said:


> You don't think this is political you idiot that's just what this is all about keep América great!!!


Wow, calling people names? See, there is problem number one..I am sure it happened on Ravelry too. You couldn't use your words, but stooped to name calling. That is why Ravelry took the stand it did, or one of the reasons. A conservative...calling names,go figure....


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

Bullying?? ROFL!

ETA: Referencing Mimiellen’s comment above. Oh, sweet irony.


----------



## mimi ellen (Jun 27, 2019)

Certainly the people at Ravelry have their right to their own opinion. But in the business world it’s rather crass to try to push your ideology onto people who are your customers. Not to mention they said the conservatives are simply not welcome there!


----------



## mimi ellen (Jun 27, 2019)

Interesting that you don’t consider name-calling to be a form of bullying.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I suggest that everyone on other forums, or social media, check and see if they have taken a stance also.
I have,counting Ravelry, four (4) other outlets that took the same stance. 
There is a "new" forum advertised by many members on KP. It is said to be inclusive..I can with good conscience, tell you, if we went in condemning trump, or bad mouthing him, we would be booted,no questions asked. Of course that is the owner of the site, right, but it certainly is not inclusive..so, maybe no one should join or support that site either.
As for contacting designers and bitching about not purchasing patterns through Ravelry, that was the lowest of lows. You can leave Raverly all day long, but to try and meddle in their business, is horrible.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

mimi ellen said:


> Certainly the people at Ravelry have their right to their own opinion. But in the business world it's rather crass to try to push your ideology onto people who are your customers. Not to mention they said the conservatives are simply not welcome there!


Specifically said conservatives are not welcome there? I didn't see that anywhere..they "said" that...show me please.


----------



## nj6fl6 (Feb 24, 2015)

Bye Bye


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Please take a few minutes to research which administration set up and enacted the policy to put children in cages (and why). It is not the current one.


So what. Even IF Obama started it, trump's policies have magnified the problem to such a degree that so many more children are being abused in these cages. By abuse, I mean treating children in such a manner that if you or I did this to a child of ours, children's services could remove that child from our home. 
IF Obama started it---why hasn't trump stopped it?


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

jmcret05 said:


> Your outrage is unfounded. If you do not want to participate in politics or public opinion on any site, just ignore it. Political discussions on Ravelry are not out in the open. Ravelry is a privately owned site that has decided that they do not want to have a certain subject on their site. I have never seen any political discussion on Ravelry, but am not involved in any discussion group there. Some are upset that they have been displaying the LGBTQ flag for pride month. It is still their choice.
> 
> Do you plan to leave KP also because there are differing opinions here? Just ignore them and continue to enjoy the parts you like. KP is also privately owned, as are most forums. Over the years, KP has expanded from just knitting--it is Knitting Paradise remember, to include many subjects.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Eichhornchen (Sep 16, 2017)

I love going on Ravelry for all those free patterns. Thank you Ravelry. I love you.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

mimi ellen said:


> I am also leaving Ravelry. But I took another step and I wish you would consider doing this. I emailed all the vendors I could to tell them I would no longer be buying from them through the Ravelry site. If I can find them another way I might buy from them, but not through Ravelry. Ravelry is a business after all, they need to feel it in their pocketbook! I also mentioned it on Facebook.


Yes, I'm sure they'll all be quaking in their boots now that mimi ellen has decided not to patronize the companies on Ravelry.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Calicolee said:


> Great. I also plan to delete Ravelry. I subscribe to various sites because I am interested in the yarn, fabric and other crafts because I enjoy them. Politics and personal political interests do not belong in these areas.


Your loss! And if you don't like politics on a knitting site, what are you still doing here?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Please tell us about a more immoral president.


Bush is first. But Taft, a Republican, would bleep his mistress in the WH coat closet and she had his child.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I wonder if you would quit Ravelry if it said it would no longer accept patterns and forum posts for Obama.


Thanks for saying it first and best. My sentiments entirely.
Edit:
I have been on Ravelry for years and never saw anything or joined in anything about politics. So, I really don't see the upset. Don't choose political items on a crafting site and you won't be involved one way or the other.


----------



## connie254 (Dec 24, 2012)

I think it was Harding that had an illegitimate child. Plus he had the Teapot Dome scandal. And let's not forget Nixon.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Ravelry is run by people who are entitled to hold their opinion and apply that opinion to their site. Censorship would be not allowing another to express their opinion any place and Ravelry is not doing that. We are each free to hold our own opinion and just as you are free to express yours here, Ravelry is free to express theirs there. Leaving is your loss but also your right. I don't agree with everything posted on KP but understand others can hold differing or even odd opinions.


----------



## connie254 (Dec 24, 2012)

Finnsbride said:


> Ravelry is run by people who are entitled to hold their opinion and apply that opinion to their site. Censorship would be not allowing another to express their opinion any place and Ravelry is not doing that. We are each free to hold our own opinion and just as you are free to express yours here, Ravelry is free to express theirs there. Leaving is your loss but also your right. I don't agree with everything posted on KP but understand others can hold differing or even odd opinions.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Maybe we should start a topic that we are not leaving Ravelry..makes as much sense, yes?


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

why would anyone care? 


WillNotCook said:


> I decided that remaining in ravelry means that I would be supporting censorship. I felt that remaining would be immoral. I am sad now. I really enjoyed looking at all the beautiful patterns. but how could I respect myself if I stayed. Censorship is bad.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

fortunate1 said:


> Maybe we should start a topic that we are not leaving Ravelry..makes as much sense, yes?


Quite right!


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

While I not leaving Ravelry I have to applaud you in that you did what you believe was right AND notified the vendors associated with Ravelry about your purchasing habits. I'm not sure those leaving Ravelry will make much of an impact and I still disagree with them using their platform to publicize their own agendas but since they have but I hope they get some feedback from their vendors.



mimi ellen said:


> I am also leaving Ravelry. But I took another step and I wish you would consider doing this. I emailed all the vendors I could to tell them I would no longer be buying from them through the Ravelry site. If I can find them another way I might buy from them, but not through Ravelry. Ravelry is a business after all, they need to feel it in their pocketbook! I also mentioned it on Facebook.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

It is way PAST time to stay silent! This isn't just "politics"! 
Genocide happens when "good people say nothing!"


----------



## gdoyle (Oct 12, 2013)

Gosh if we all quit going to sites because we didn’t like one small piece of it, just think how narrow and small our lives would get. Yes I have disagreements but if i like most of the aspects of the site, the one little issue will not make me leave. You are only denying yourself. At the rate things are going in this country it will be hard to avoid politics in almost any way. Just don’t open it. I refuse to let that dictate my life...my opinion. While everyone is complaining about censorship, just remember the president would love to censor the press and even tried it with Jim Acosta. Even complained about it to his buddy Putin.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

shirleyoboe said:


> It is way PAST time to stay silent! This isn't just "politics"!
> Genocide happens when "good people say nothing!"


I agree. But I must take exception to that old saying that pops up often about good people saying nothing.

In my opinion, a good person would definitely say something, even if others wouldn't listen. There is another saying also: "Silence is acquiescence."

I will NOT stay silent!


----------



## judysbg42 (Jul 10, 2016)

SQM said:


> Bush is first. But Taft, a Republican, would bleep his mistress in the WH coat closet and she had his child.


Let's not forget Kennedy, Jefferson, even FDR had affairs.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Jmcret05 Always find myself in agreement with your sensible comments.


----------



## stchorz101 (Dec 6, 2012)

I look at the patterns, could care less of anyone's political interests. That's just me


----------



## 171818 (Mar 27, 2017)

Good for you. I feel the same way but don't know how to delete Ravelry account. Will keep trying.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

jmcret05 said:


> Your outrage is unfounded. If you do not want to participate in politics or public opinion on any site, just ignore it. Political discussions on Ravelry are not out in the open. Ravelry is a privately owned site that has decided that they do not want to have a certain subject on their site. I have never seen any political discussion on Ravelry, but am not involved in any discussion group there. Some are upset that they have been displaying the LGBTQ flag for pride month. It is still their choice.
> 
> Do you plan to leave KP also because there are differing opinions here? Just ignore them and continue to enjoy the parts you like. KP is also privately owned, as are most forums. Over the years, KP has expanded from just knitting--it is Knitting Paradise remember, to include many subjects.
> 
> ...


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: You have a wise head on your shoulders. tthank you for sharing your thoughts. I agree with you. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

connie254 said:


> I think it was Harding that had an illegitimate child. Plus he had the Teapot Dome scandal. And let's not forget Nixon.


Right you are Ms. Connie. Thanks. I will try to remember as I love to bring up that story here when necessary.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

SQM said:


> Right you are Ms. Connie. Thanks. I will try to remember as I love to bring up that story here when necessary.


Nixon's administration was a Sunday school picnic next to trump's. Nixon WAS a crook, but trump is much, much worse in every respect. At least Nixon knew how to behave in public.


----------



## janicesmith (Mar 22, 2014)

God another political opinion. People keep your political opinions to yourself. Your opinions are worth nothing to me. Oh by the way a correction to your comment. Obama had the cages built for the children. If you sound off make sure you have the correct info


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I wonder if you would quit Ravelry if it said it would no longer accept patterns and forum posts for Obama.


Sure would for me. We had a local business that my family used to patronize but they filled their windows with the most hateful anti-Obama rhetoric there was. We never spent another dime there and I hate what Obama did to this country.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

It is not censorship that is Ravelry's worst error. It is their declaration that all supporters of President Trump are "white supremacists." This is wrong, and it is evil. No one is so smart they can discern the motives of a whole. group of people, and decide what other people are thinking. There were Republicans and Conservatives in this country long before Donald Trump ran for office. They have a different view than Democrats and Liberals as to what type of gov't will serve this country better. Ravelry management has decided they and those who agree with them are the only decent citizens. Will they next decide which religions are the only correct ones and all others have followers with bad motives. This has been done before. In !930s Germany Jews were demonized. Good people remained silent. Now a lawful political party is being demonized.
Strange that some will defend Ravelry's calling 63 million Americans an awful name but suggest the OP here should not have written a post about it. 
Would be nice if people would remember that it is likely half those serving our country in the military are Republicans. Likely half of our firemen and other first responders, many people of religion, the mothers and fathers and g'parents of American citizens, neighbors. 
Why would anyone defend those ascribing ugly motives to so very many fellow citizens? 
But, admittedly Ravelry is not alone in thinking all Trump supporters are White Supremacists. Here is a startling news account of a black college professor who believes not only Republicans, but all non-people of color are White Supremacists. Shame. A shame to see divisiveness at a time in America's history when it was trying to correct some of its errors of the past.

https://nypost.com/2019/06/29/suny-professor-pens-article-titled-seeing-poor-white-people-makes-me-happy/


----------



## MelissaRose (Jun 29, 2019)

I also deleted my Ravelry account. The selective censorship and daily anger took the enjoyment out of what used to be a great and creative platform. We have been knitting wonderfully for a long time before that particular platform, and creatives will be continuing long after. Nothing but love and cheers for fellow creatives everywhere, whatever they decide to do. :sm08:


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I wonder if you would quit Ravelry if it said it would no longer accept patterns and forum posts for Obama.


Ah, but what they actually said was all supporters of Donald Trump are white supremacist. I know for a fact that is a lie. They do this country a serious disservice in the name of being more correct citizens than other Americans. Did they personally interview every person who voted for Donald Trump and ask their reasons for doing so?


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

Johnson; don't forget him. He's the one that had the intercom system put in so his security could advise him when his wife was coming!


judysbg42 said:


> Let's not forget Kennedy, Jefferson, even FDR had affairs.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

hilltopper said:


> It is not censorship that is Ravelry's worst error. It is their declaration that all supporters of President Trump are "white supremacists." This is wrong, and it is evil. No one is so smart they can discern the motives of a whole. group of people, and decide what other people are thinking. There were Republicans and Conservatives in this country long before Donald Trump ran for office. They have a different view than Democrats and Liberals as to what type of gov't will serve this country better. Ravelry management has decided they and those who agree with them are the only decent citizens. Will they next decide which religions are the only correct ones and all others have followers with bad motives. This has been done before. In !930s Germany Jews were demonized. Good people remained silent. Now a lawful political party is being demonized.
> Strange that some will defend Ravelry's calling 63 million Americans an awful name but suggest the OP here should not have written a post about it.
> Would be nice if people would remember that it is likely half those serving our country in the military are Republicans. Likely half of our firemen and other first responders, many people of religion, the mothers and fathers and g'parents of American citizens, neighbors.
> Why would anyone defend those ascribing ugly motives to so very many fellow citizens?
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

hilltopper said:


> Ah, but what they actually said was all supporters of Donald Trump are white supremacist. I know for a fact that is a lie. They do this country a serious disservice in the name of being more correct citizens than other Americans. Did they personally interview every person who voted for Donald Trump and ask their reasons for doing so?


I've read the statement that Ravelry posted over and over again and I can't find any statement claiming that all Trump supporters are white supremacists. That statement simply isn't there. Trump's actions in the past, refusing to rent apartments to Blacks and refusing to hire Black dealers for his NJ casinos speaks volumes about him.


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

It's there in the post on the main page. Not sure if it says it in the link when you open it.

New policy, effective immediately
We are banning support of Donald Trump and his administration on Ravelry. We cannot provide a space that is inclusive of all and also allow support for open white supremacy. Support of the Trump administration is unambiguously support for white supremacy. For more details, read this document: https://ravelry.com/content/no-trump



Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I've read the statement that Ravelry posted over and over again and I can't find any statement claiming that all Trump supporters are white supremacists. That statement simply isn't there. Trump's actions in the past, refusing to rent apartments to Blacks and refusing to hire Black dealers for his NJ casinos speaks volumes about him.


----------



## Barb143 (Feb 20, 2019)

Ravelry wants to provide a space that is inclusive of all and open support for white supremacy is not inclusive of MANY PEOPLE. Just yesterday I heard a quote from a white supremacist explaining how they feel that the American soil belongs to THEM!!!! They've totally (and conveniently) forgotten what was done to Native Americans by "white people." 
Since support of the Trump administration is undeniably support for white supremacy, why would anyone want to do that? What's been done to our country in the last four ( or so) years is a shame.


----------



## Effleess (Dec 15, 2018)

Huh? Huh? What’s happened? Ravelry has a political bent?


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Cut off your nose to spite your face while you're at it!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

pattibe said:


> Cut off your nose to spite your face while you're at it!


I was going to suggest starting a new thread titled "Not Cutting Off My Nose" for those of us who are not leaving Ravelry!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I wonder if you would quit Ravelry if it said it would no longer accept patterns and forum posts for Obama.


Some might be inclined to quit... But many of the those who more than simply "lean" to the left would remain. Keep in mind Ravelry has not banned all political patterns or comments.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Ellie RD said:


> I was going to suggest starting a new thread titled "Not Cutting Off My Nose" for those of us who are not leaving Ravelry!


Shall I do that?


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

JTM said:


> Some might be inclined to quit... But many of the those who more than simply "lean" to the left would remain. Keep in mind Ravelry has not banned all political patterns or comments.


Yes. I know what the Ravelry statement says. I have read it in its entirely, and at least three times.


----------



## Traveling (May 31, 2017)

Just wanted to say I support Ravelry. We all have our personal opinions. Let just enjoy our hand crafts. If something is printed and I do not like, I just move on to something I like.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Shall I do that?


Go ahead. We Ravelry Lovers probably outnumber the others. In fact, I think the site is prospering from the publicity.

To all of those who want to quit Rav, Good Luck finding all the great patterns in one place. It won't be so convenient for you now.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Traveling said:


> Just wanted to say I support Ravelry. We all have our personal opinions. Let just enjoy our hand crafts. If something is printed and I do not like, I just move on to something I like.


Yes, that is what reasonable people do. Sadly, not everyone is as reasonable as you are.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Shall I do that?


Certainly, this thread is getting way too long! And I certainly won't be doing any plastic surgery on my face!


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Perhaps I should drive over to Kentucky Fried Chicken to let them know that I don't frequent Chick-fil-A.


Hmmm.....great idea. I think I'll drive over to McDonalds and tell them I might stop going to Taco Bell because they don't serve milk shakes. It's summer after all! I might become a fast food activist!


----------



## Orangewoman (Nov 3, 2016)

admin--can you stop these people who want to share their politics n the Main page--we now know when it says Ravelry they have taken a political back into the craft world!


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree. I have no idea why people would talk politics on a knitting sight, but this censorship is scary. I deleted mine yesterday.


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Why, do you feel the need to come to KP and announce you are leaving Ravelry? How silly. NO one needs to know that, are you trying to pat your self on the back or influence others.
> I find this kind of announcement akin to "I am leaving KP". That makes me think those people want to be begged to stay...
> If you quit, who cares?
> Just do it.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> See, I baited you, so that would get me the same thing your trump support would. Get it now?
> You're not only cheap entertainment, but so easy and predictable.
> I could play you all day, and on your best day, you can't compete.
> ...


Well done; this is a good object lesson on how easily manipulated some folks who overrate their power in the scheme of things are. We could hope they would learn from it, but history tends to repeat itself, sometimes on a minute by minute basis.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> So what. Even IF Obama started it, trump's policies have magnified the problem to such a degree that so many more children are being abused in these cages. By abuse, I mean treating children in such a manner that if you or I did this to a child of ours, children's services could remove that child from our home.
> IF Obama started it---why hasn't trump stopped it?


No IF, check the public record. The law separating unaccompanied minors was signed by Obama in 2010. The famous photos of children in cages are from 2012 and 2014. Obama even said that the US government needs to make it uncomfortable for illegals so that they will stop crossing illegally.

Trump is trying to stop it, but Congress is refusing to assist. Congress was fine with funding until Trump came to office. The requests for appropriations had been consistently denied - both for facilities and for security. Obvious partisan politics.

The people who put these children in harm's way are at fault. If the parents, or whomever, went through the front door (i.e. port of entry), there would not be these issues.  The children in cages are there because they need to be separated from the adult population as they do not have an adult relative available.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> No IF, check the public record. The law separating unaccompanied minors was signed by Obama in 2010. The famous photos of children in cages are from 2012 and 2014. Obama even said that the US government needs to make it uncomfortable for illegals so that they will stop crossing illegally.
> 
> Trump is trying to stop it, but Congress is refusing to assist. Congress was fine with funding until Trump came to office. The requests for appropriations had been consistently denied - both for facilities and for security. Obvious partisan politics.
> 
> The people who put these children in harm's way are at fault. If the parents, or whomever, went through the front door (i.e. port of entry), there would not be these issues. The children in cages are there because they need to be separated from the adult population as they do not have an adult relative available.


Okay, "Separated" but put in cages?!? Why?


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I deleted mine the day I read about what they were doing. NEVER before has this crap been going on in the USA - thanks to Obama and his hating Democrats. I used to split my votes, but NO MORE. RED all the way.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> No IF, check the public record. The law separating unaccompanied minors was signed by Obama in 2010. The famous photos of children in cages are from 2012 and 2014. Obama even said that the US government needs to make it uncomfortable for illegals so that they will stop crossing illegally.
> 
> Trump is trying to stop it, but Congress is refusing to assist. Congress was fine with funding until Trump came to office. The requests for appropriations had been consistently denied - both for facilities and for security. Obvious partisan politics.
> 
> The people who put these children in harm's way are at fault. If the parents, or whomever, went through the front door (i.e. port of entry), there would not be these issues. The children in cages are there because they need to be separated from the adult population as they do not have an adult relative available.


Your post is a twisted combination of self delusion and misplaced confidence in extreme right partisan news sources. 
It's so ridiculous, in fact, that I won't bother to refute your nonsensical beliefs. Many of us have already provided proof of trump's many offensive actions. Over and over and over. 
I have come to the conclusion that trump supporters actually don't want facts. All you want is to repeat a series of cookie cutter propaganda statements. Apparently you like having a corrupt lying racist rapist president. You're welcome to him.


----------



## fiberfling (Feb 25, 2016)

Guess none of you know about the Child Sexual Preditors Trump has Indicted?

Posted in the World Tribune in 2017.


"President Donald Trump is making good on his pledge to use the “full force and weight” of the U.S. government to break up child sex trafficking rings and lock up sexual predators.

Since Trump was sworn in, authorities have arrested more than 1,500 pedophiles in the United States. “This should be one of the biggest stories in the national news. Instead, the mainstream media has barely, if at all, covered any of these mass pedophile arrests. This begs the question – why?” Liz Crokin wrote for Townhall.com on Feb. 25.

The numbers are “staggering” when compared to the less than 400 sex trafficking-related arrests made in 2014 according to the FBI.
In a press conference from the White House on Feb. 23, Trump addressed how human trafficking is a “dire problem” domestically and internationally. “Dedicated men and women across the federal government have focused on this for some time as you know – it’s been much more focused over the last four weeks,” he said.
The press conference “was barely a blip in the mainstream media and the massive arrests have been almost completely ignored by the MSM altogether,” Crokin wrote."


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Shall I do that?


Thanks for doing so. I went to General Chit Chat to look for it and there it is. :sm24:


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

fiberfling said:


> Guess none of you know about the Child Sexual Preditors Trump has Indicted?
> 
> Posted in the World Tribune in 2017.
> 
> ...


Well, isn't that nice? I'll bet Hitler was nice to his friends. But that didn't excuse him from accountability for his butchery. Even if trump does something good, it doesn't free him from accountability for how these little innocent children are treated. 
Whoever started separating children and keeping them in cages is really quite irrelevant. The fact that the parents might not have been wise to bring them there is irrelevant. What's important to understand is that under trump's administration, the numbers of innocent children in detention have skyrocketed and the treatment those children get has been deteriorating.
Putting little children, even toddlers, in cages where they are deprived of their parents and have to sleep on the floor without benefit of proper hygiene is simply barbaric. They are being treated worse than we treat murderers and drug dealers in prison! There is nothing you or anyone else can say to me that justifies doing that. Nothing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> No IF, check the public record. The law separating unaccompanied minors was signed by Obama in 2010. The famous photos of children in cages are from 2012 and 2014. Obama even said that the US government needs to make it uncomfortable for illegals so that they will stop crossing illegally.
> 
> Trump is trying to stop it, but Congress is refusing to assist. Congress was fine with funding until Trump came to office. The requests for appropriations had been consistently denied - both for facilities and for security. Obvious partisan politics.
> 
> The people who put these children in harm's way are at fault. If the parents, or whomever, went through the front door (i.e. port of entry), there would not be these issues. The children in cages are there because they need to be separated from the adult population as they do not have an adult relative available.


The representatives from ICE, Border Patrol, DHS, Homeland Security were testifying to the House yesterday. It should be required watching of primary source information.

https://www.heritage.org/immigration/commentary/4-ways-trump-can-fix-americas-immigration-problem

https://www.npr.org/2019/04/09/711446917/fact-check-trump-wrongly-states-obama-administration-had-child-separation-policy


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> Your outrage is unfounded. If you do not want to participate in politics or public opinion on any site, just ignore it. Political discussions on Ravelry are not out in the open. Ravelry is a privately owned site that has decided that they do not want to have a certain subject on their site. I have never seen any political discussion on Ravelry, but am not involved in any discussion group there. Some are upset that they have been displaying the LGBTQ flag for pride month. It is still their choice.
> 
> Do you plan to leave KP also because there are differing opinions here? Just ignore them and continue to enjoy the parts you like. KP is also privately owned, as are most forums. Over the years, KP has expanded from just knitting--it is Knitting Paradise remember, to include many subjects.
> 
> ...


Very well said.


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

Someone does not want to be on a site any longer, so just leave why let us know about then you have the something happening on KP.????


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

WillNotCook said:


> I decided that remaining in ravelry means that I would be supporting censorship. I felt that remaining would be immoral. I am sad now. I really enjoyed looking at all the beautiful patterns. but how could I respect myself if I stayed. Censorship is bad.


Why are you telling us you are leaving?

If you want us to plead with you to stay, you will be waiting for a long time. Infact if you had not told us, most of us would not have known you had left.

I may be a bit slow here, but how can I see your announcement if you have deleted your account?


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

GrandmaJJ said:


> This makes me wonder if you are a Trump supporter. If so, how can you claim to believe censorship is immoral at the same time as supporting one of the most immoral people to every occupy the White House? And before anyone brings him up, yes what Bill Clinton did was also immoral. The huge difference is Clinton did not advocate putting children in cages, and ruining our country's reputation across the globe! If you are not a Trump supporter, please accept my apology for assuming such.


Yep... Obama is the one who built the cages and put the children in them. Perhaps you ought to get your facts straight before posting.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

You are grandstanding! The only thing you have achieved on here is contributing to more political diatribes because this site, like Ravelry depends on ads, and every page generated is a winner for the owners. The data will tell the site that this is what people want!


WillNotCook said:


> I decided that remaining in ravelry means that I would be supporting censorship. I felt that remaining would be immoral. I am sad now. I really enjoyed looking at all the beautiful patterns. but how could I respect myself if I stayed. Censorship is bad.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh!! Yippeee! KT missed me! She came back! I also notice no one commented on her little posts...poor little KT. I just wanted to let you know, someone noticed you...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knittingthyme said:


> Go Trump!!!


Please!! Far, far away!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lkb850 said:


> Yep... Obama is the one who built the cages and put the children in them. Perhaps you ought to get your facts straight before posting.


You're wrong...time to do some research.

https://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2019/jun/21/donald-trump/donald-trump-again-falsely-says-obama-had-family-s/

https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/06/trump-child-immigrant-detention-no-toothpaste-obama.html


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

WillNotCook said:


> I decided that remaining in ravelry means that I would be supporting censorship. I felt that remaining would be immoral. I am sad now. I really enjoyed looking at all the beautiful patterns. but how could I respect myself if I stayed. Censorship is bad.


Please move this comment to "General Chit Chat." The "Main" section of KP is reserved for discussions of knitting and crocheting ONLY.

Please: when you signed up to join KP, you read the rules and agreed to abide by them. However, placing your post here is against KP's rules. So, please, move this post to "General Chit Chat," where it belongs.

Thank you,
Hazel


----------



## Lanadonna (Feb 4, 2014)

This is getting to be ridiculous!
Who really cares?
So, you've decided to ban Ravelry, oh well, your loss. 
I take what I need, and leave the rest.
It's a BIG world, everyone has different opinions. So what? Just because I have an opinion on an issue, doesn't mean mine is the RIGHT one, or someone else's is wrong!


----------



## farmlady (Apr 15, 2017)

mimi ellen said:


> Quite simply, our point in saying we are leaving Ravelry is to spread the word that bullying doesn't work! The way for evil to flourish is for good people to do nothing.


So are you saying your way or no way. Do just as you want only?


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Censorship exists everywhere. We don't like to admit it but that is the truth. Write a letter to the editor of your local newspaper, it may not be printed, for a variety of reasons. One of those reasons can be that your opinion differs from that of the managing editor. KP will censor posts which contain profanity. Craigslist will not accept advertising which contains pornography. News websites censor comments on stories.
> 
> Ravelry is privately owned property, much as your home is your private property and you are permitted to censor speech in your home, just as I can in mine. I will not permit racist slurs, homophobic speech or religious intolerance in my home, isn't that censorship?
> 
> If I attend a city council meeting and a discussion regarding upgrading main street is going on, I'm going to be limited in my comments to that specific topic alone. Isn't that also censorship? I won't be permitted to bring up the city dog catcher, even if I have legitimate beef with the dog catcher.


Many years ago, I told my BIL to leave my house as he was speaking in a racist manner and using offensive language. I would not tolerate it in my hearing and without speaking up. My DH supported me completely. We can, and must, always stand up to prejudice and hate. I will not leave Ravelry and fully support their decision to exclude these offensive comments.


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

UNFOLLOW THIS THREAD?

YES :sm24:

NO


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> You're wrong...time to do some research.
> 
> https://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2019/jun/21/donald-trump/donald-trump-again-falsely-says-obama-had-family-s/
> 
> https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/06/trump-child-immigrant-detention-no-toothpaste-obama.html


Best lie..I mean line..Obama's separation policy..I want to keep families together..really? Really? Hmmm.liar,liar..if he wanted them kept together, they would be..what a moron.
That would get me banned from Ravelry as it could be seen as baiting..just saying


----------



## CindyLucy (Nov 2, 2017)

It’s their private website. They can do whatever they want. I object to the way they did it. They could have graciously said they’re not allowing anymore political posts and spelled out their guidelines. But they spewed a bunch of hate right off the bat. To those they disagreed with as well as innocent people who just go there occasionally. I went in for a simple pattern and got beat over the head with a baseball bat for something I didn’t do. I don’t like being ambushed like that.


----------



## infjknitwit (Jul 1, 2019)

I think the original poster wanted to know if anyone agreed with her. It's unsettling to lose a place where you used to spend time talking about things that are important to you, no matter the reason. She's kind of in mourning. 

There will always be two sides, and they will never agree. But we don't have to be mean to each other. Why say things like, no one cares, go ahead and leave, we won't miss you? Those things are not helpful, and the only reason they are said is because she has a differing viewpoint. No one would say them in a different situation.

Original poster, there are people who agree with you. You're not the only one. You have value here, even though people disagree with you. Knitters need each other!


----------



## Silverfox70 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks for the info I will be connecting with outlets to that I buy from


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I didn't know there was a discussion group on Ravelry.
I just go there for the patterns.
i certainly wouldn't go there to read the sort of @£$%^ that trump supporters post,and I'm glad that Ravelry have banned it.


----------



## infjknitwit (Jul 1, 2019)

For anyone interested, Ernest Hemingway's name is spelled with one "m".


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I so totally agree. I was 'shut down' almost a year ago because I disagreed with some ..... very 'powerful' people. I stop by once in a blue moon just to remind myself how ugly it was.


----------



## Shirlck (May 15, 2013)

"We cannot provide a space that is inclusive of all and also allow support for open white supremacy. Support of the Trump administration is undeniably support for white supremacy." .....this from Ravelry. This is the misinformed, ignorant, ridiculous statement that Ravelry posted. To say and describe we who voted for President Trump as supporting "White Supremacy" is ludicrous, which is why I am not able to support the Ravelry site. I, a white female (teacher), my significant other, a Mexican male, friends--- Black, Asian, Native American, veterans, law enforcement workers, business owners, etc, are all in support of President Trump. So for them to say that we are in support of White Supremacy is just plain crazy!! President Trump definitely does not support White Supremacy, and to say so in their announcement is unbelievably uncalled for. Just saying......... not an accurate characterization of our president. And very honestly, IMO, if you really knew who Hillary is, you wouldn't like her.


----------



## gdoyle (Oct 12, 2013)

He didn't pack them in. He didn't pull babies out of their mothers arms. They were treated humanely with food, water, and other items needed for cleanliness.. he only had unaccompanied older children and there was a time period for holding them. Nothing like the squalor seen there now and we the taxpayers are paying a huge dollar to these for profit places for the lack of goods being delivered.



janicesmith said:


> God another political opinion. People keep your political opinions to yourself. Your opinions are worth nothing to me. Oh by the way a correction to your comment. Obama had the cages built for the children. If you sound off make sure you have the correct info


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry that you are leaving. Life is to short to complain about everything. You do what you have to do but I Like Raverly and if I don’t like something I just go on.Life could be worse maybe you should run for president and see if you can make our life better. As they say it is what it is.

Linda


----------



## knittingmaven123 (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm sorry that some members are leaving Ravelry and can't do it quietly but have to announce it to all of us. What is the point. Those that are leaving Ravelry will do so. The majority of us will stay. I've been a member of Ravelry for many years and have enjoyed all the things that Ravelry offers. I'm still learning how to navigate certain areas that I'm not familiar with,
I can remember the clubs that popped up when Obama was president and the vile things that were said about him and his family. I didn't see any members complaining then.
I was born and raised in Belgium and am a progressive liberal and believe in free speech, however, I also believe that I have the right not to be exposed to all the nastiness against us liberals that is going on! So, let's just cool the rhetoric on both sides and go on with knitting, etc. I will not respond any more to any of these posts unless it is so outrageous that I have to put my 2 cents in. 
Happy Knitting


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Amen......

Nicely said. I am sticking with Ravelry also.

Linda


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

connie254 said:


> All these people claiming they are leaving Ravelry for censorship, political views, etc apparently either don't know the backstory or choose to ignore it because it doesn't suit their cause. Plus there's a history of the Bunker area there and comments made that caused the Secret Service to visit the administrator's home about 10 years ago. This time, a woman posted what she thought was an anonymous post to the administrator that she found a pattern offensive. You can disagree with her whether it was offensive or not, but the group of friends of the pattern maker went after her, found her on other social media sites, told her to go back to "her country" (she is a citizen by birth), and told her they know where she lives and she better watch her back. She reached out to the administrator along with the police. Police said because there was no direct threat they couldn't do anything. The administrator then made the decision he did. As far as the Bunker, that story is easily found with Google.


Thank you for filling in the missing information which spurred Ravelry's decision.

Now, please clue me in as to what the Bunker story is/was? I seem to have forgotten it, and Google only fetches links about Berlin: https://www.google.com/search?q=bunker+story&oq=bunker+story&aqs=chrome..69i57.3744j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

TRINITYCRAFTSISTER said:


> Agreed. Actually
> I do not think there is free speech any more. You have to take care whatever you say in case you upset someone.


When I was a little girl in Brooklyn in the 1950s, my grandmother always counselled me to mind what I said, so as to avoid upsetting anyone - Aunt Alice's very pregnant daughter's belly, for instance. I believe her admonitions are as valid in today's much more open society as they were back in the blinkered 50s.

Unlike too many other countries, we have the right to free speech. We _can_ publicly criticize our elected officials without fear of being summarily jailed or worse. 
However, no private company is obligated to provide us a platform from which to do so. Ravelry has bowed to pressure from its advertizers, the police, and their (the owners) collective consciences.

Imagine that every member of KP (almost 200,000 the last time I checked) were to delete membership in Ravelry. Somehow, I do not believe the loss of a couple of hundred thousand members would matter in the least, since there are over eight *million* members of Ravelry. I doubt any of their advertizers will be leaving because of that decision either, because Ravelry is an unprecedented and irreplaceable sales tool. As always, $$$$ rules.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

GrandmaJJ said:


> This makes me wonder if you are a Trump supporter. If so, how can you claim to believe censorship is immoral at the same time as supporting one of the most immoral people to every occupy the White House? And before anyone brings him up, yes what Bill Clinton did was also immoral. The huge difference is Clinton did not advocate putting children in cages, and ruining our country's reputation across the globe! If you are not a Trump supporter, please accept my apology for assuming such.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nanbobs (Jun 29, 2017)

WillNotCook said:


> I decided that remaining in ravelry means that I would be supporting censorship. I felt that remaining would be immoral. I am sad now. I really enjoyed looking at all the beautiful patterns. but how could I respect myself if I stayed. Censorship is bad.


I agree, will miss seeing my friends' beautiful projects, but am offended by Ravelry's political stand, no matter who I support.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ravelry’s newest message:

Following up and following through
posted by maryheatherb
Today


Since we shared our new No Trump policy we have received an overwhelming amount of feedback, encouragement, love, and expressions of solidarity, and we are truly grateful. Many of you have asked us about making donations to Ravelry. Thank you so much for thinking of this, but the best way to support us is by supporting Ravelry designers, dyers, advertisers, and shops, particularly those run by people who are black, indigenous, people of color, members of the LGBTQ+ community, disabled crafters, those who belong to otherwise marginalized communities, and those who are speaking out on justice and equality issues to effect change. If you are specifically moved to donate, rather than making a donation to us we would like to suggest contributing to RAICES Texas, or finding an organization local to you that is doing anti-racism work or meeting the needs of the LGBTQ+ members of your community or other marginalized groups.
New Features and Policies

For over 10 years, we've had a hate speech policy on Ravelry, and our No Trump Support policy is an extension of that. Our definition of hate speech is as follows: Hate Speech and Hateful Imagery Words, phrases, or images deemed by Ravelry's owners to express, either deliberately or unknowingly, hatred or contempt towards a group of people, based on areas such as their ethnic, cultural, religious or sexual identity, gender, socio-economic class, or with reference to physical health or mental health, are not allowed.
Everyone on Ravelry's staff is committed to continually improving our site and making our community safer. We all realize this is an ongoing process and we have work to do.
In January, we created all new tools to make sure that we 1) can easily organize and handle the things that are reported to us and 2) notice repeat offenders and take action. We previously managed all of that with email, and this is a big improvement, but not enough. We have now decided to stop hosting groups with moderators who harbor or disregard users who repeatedly violate our community guidelines. We are starting by closing existing groups that have historically had repeat violations of those guidelines.
If you see a profile, pattern, or forum post that violates our guidelines, you can anonymously flag it to report it to Ravelry staff. We will continue improving our reporting features and our behind-the-scenes systems for handling problems.
Some Ravelers have shared with us that marginalized people felt unsafe because groups with a history of hate speech violations were allowed to remain on the site. To you, we would like to say that we're sorry, and you will see us continue to improve Ravelry's safety.
Moving Forward Together

This year, the greater fiber community has been having long-overdue conversations about diversity, racism, homophobia, size inclusion, disability awareness, and equity.
We want to recognize - and join in on - the praise we've seen for the BIPOC, LGBTQ+, disabled, and body-positive members of Ravelry who have been speaking out and making a positive difference. We are grateful for your labor, knowledge, willingness to share your lived experiences, and courage to demand changes to our site, the fiber community's culture, and the world at large. Please know that we appreciate and thank you for your work!
We would be grateful if all Ravelers would join us in making our community more safe, just, and fun; especially if you identify as an ally, please help make our community safer for our fellow Ravelers who are part of marginalized groups. Above all else, please continue to enjoy Ravelry, connect with other Ravelers, and celebrate your love of yarn! We have so many great things planned for our future and we're excited to share them with you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Shall I do that?


Thank you for doing so! Link: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-613698-1.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> Certainly, this thread is getting way too long! And I certainly won't be doing any plastic surgery on my face!


Every click just makes KP's owners a tad richer.

Glad to hear you're more sensible than some others!


----------



## connie254 (Dec 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you for filling in the missing information which spurred Ravelry's decision.
> 
> Now, please clue me in as to what the Bunker story is/was? I seem to have forgotten it, and Google only fetches links about Berlin: https://www.google.com/search?q=bunker+story&oq=bunker+story&aqs=chrome..69i57.3744j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


https://www.metafilter.com/181580/Content-Moderation 
There's a comment there from ArbitaryandCapricious that details it. Used a profanity s I'm not sure it's allowed here verbatim. Also this:

https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/any-ravelry-people-here.425268/
https://crochetcrochet.livejournal.com/916163.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mac.worrall said:


> I didn't know there was a discussion group on Ravelry.
> I just go there for the patterns.
> i certainly wouldn't go there to read the sort of @£$%^ that trump supporters post,and I'm glad that Ravelry have banned it.


"... *a* discussion group ..."
Ravelry has more groups than I can count, and there are numerous discussions on most of them. 
It can't hurt to take a gander: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/search#alive=yes&sort=members


----------



## GrannyJoJo (Aug 25, 2018)

Be proud of yourself for this. There are other sites. Ronald Reagan once quoted. "Evil is powerless if the good are unafraid." Censorship of speech in any form for any reason is wrong.



WillNotCook said:


> I decided that remaining in ravelry means that I would be supporting censorship. I felt that remaining would be immoral. I am sad now. I really enjoyed looking at all the beautiful patterns. but how could I respect myself if I stayed. Censorship is bad.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I use Raverly and some other sites that I use. I never to to forum. I go for patterns. I really don't really care who uses or doesn't use any site. Called free will.


----------



## bettylynn (May 22, 2011)

I have been trying to distance myself from our national news. I find the occupant of our White House to be the worst example of a human being.
I have never been afraid of actions that any of our presidents have made, until now. There are so many similarities of 1930's Hitler's Germany. He has brought out the worst in humanity. He embraces dictators and snubs our allies. How can Trump supporters not see how immoral this man is. My rant is over!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Good for you. I deleted my membership. I lost paid patterns. In good conscience I could not support censorship.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

mimi ellen said:


> I am also leaving Ravelry. But I took another step and I wish you would consider doing this. I emailed all the vendors I could to tell them I would no longer be buying from them through the Ravelry site. If I can find them another way I might buy from them, but not through Ravelry. Ravelry is a business after all, they need to feel it in their pocketbook! I also mentioned it on Facebook.


No. Certainly will NOT Be doing that!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Calicolee said:


> Great. I also plan to delete Ravelry. I subscribe to various sites because I am interested in the yarn, fabric and other crafts because I enjoy them. Politics and personal political interests do not belong in these areas.


That is exactly what Ralvery is trying eliminate from site


----------



## VictoriaJ (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you for saying all that, for it says what I would say to you. No more politics here!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Why, do you feel the need to come to KP and announce you are leaving Ravelry? How silly. NO one needs to know that, are you trying to pat your self on the back or influence others.
> I find this kind of announcement akin to "I am leaving KP". That makes me think those people want to be begged to stay...
> If you quit, who cares?
> Just do it.


Now that is the best statement ever. If someone is leaving Ravelry it is their business so just do it. No need to announce it to everyone. To each his own.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

No shoes, no shirt, no service , no politics. Ravelry has the right to say no to what it feels is not conducive to its knitting site. This is why KP put in an Attic.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

I find many pretty knitting projects/patterns on Pinterest. I prefer it, anyway, because the pictures are larger. I just type in what I'm looking for.

I deleted Ravelry, too. I don't need people like that in my life.


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

It seems to be a trend in the world today, where businesses are interfering with the rights of people to think and have free speech. Time to stand up for our freedoms and walk away from these entities which think they have this power over us. I am not American and not referring to the Trump ban. Here in Australia, we have our own similar problems to contend with.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Wow, did you not just read the letter posted just a few posts above you?
Obviously there were some members being attacked, so to speak. LBGTQ's for one, that's ok to you people? It is okay to slam a person for their sexual preference? Is it ok to slam blacks? Hispanics? If you do, then yes you are a part of the white supremacy statement!! That certainly is what that letter implies. 

Wow, talk about hate! I think everyone leaving Ravelry, is narrow minded and is showing bigotry in one form or another! Read the freakin' letter! It explains WHY, the took the platform they did! IT also says certain aspects have been on there policy or rules for 10, let me spell that for you TEN years! They only took it one step further, and it also appears there has been discussion about this in the fiber arts community! So when those others support this policy, make sure you check out of them too! 

I have never, ever dealt with people like this, to this level! You read what YOU want it to say, not what it actually says.
If you are angry that Ravelry made a stand to protect the rights of all, and you are not supportive, and you think the discussions slamming (as was pretty clear in the letter) those communities or groups then by golly own the white supremacy stance you take,YOU are who they are talking to and the reason the extra step was added to their 10yr old rule....that I guess you didn't read or comprehend either!
So leave freakin'! Just go, and shut up, no one CARES you are leaving...but come to KP first to get your tinfoil hat shined.
Get a grip and read the WORDS, not your interpretation of them


----------



## collectordolls (Oct 27, 2013)

GrandmaJJ said:


> This makes me wonder if you are a Trump supporter. If so, how can you claim to believe censorship is immoral at the same time as supporting one of the most immoral people to every occupy the White House? And before anyone brings him up, yes what Bill Clinton did was also immoral. The huge difference is Clinton did not advocate putting children in cages, and ruining our country's reputation across the globe! If you are not a Trump supporter, please accept my apology for assuming such.


The first person to put children in cages was President Obama and I do not see where anyone was against that. I really do not think that President Trump advocate putting children in cages and he is trying to get the democrats to advocate money so he can make living condition better for the ILLEGALS. As far as our countries reputation the only one who ruined it as you put it was again Obama he was weak and let other countries walk all over him, just look at the deal he made with Iran


----------



## collectordolls (Oct 27, 2013)

It is sort of like the same badge of honor you felt when you walked around with your pink pussycat hats. Talk about goofy


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

momlyn said:


> Oh sweetie, it's not censorship to refuse to allow advocates of white supremacy to use your business to create division and spread hate. It's their business after all, and the moral thing to do. Our government is required to allow Neo Nazis/white supremacists to march and exercise their rights to free speech, no matter how hateful, but a private business is not. PS- I applaud any business that has the courage to take a stand for decency. It would be a better world if more did so.


I also applaud any business that has the courage to take a stand for decency. It is what the world needs now more than ever before. jmo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

collectordolls said:


> The first person to put children in cages was President Obama and I do not see where anyone was against that. I really do not think that President Trump advocate putting children in cages and he is trying to get the democrats to advocate money so he can make living condition better for the ILLEGALS. As far as our countries reputation the only one who ruined it as you put it was again Obama he was weak and let other countries walk all over him, just look at the deal he made with Iran


https://www.heritage.org/immigration/commentary/4-ways-trump-can-fix-americas-immigration-problem

https://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2019/jun/21/donald-trump/donald-trump-again-falsely-says-obama-had-family-s/

https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/06/trump-child-immigrant-detention-no-toothpaste-obama.html

You may want to update your understanding with some facts.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Not a badge of honor by any means. I respect those that take a stand on what they believe in. At least you know who lives by what they say.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> .https://www.heritage.org/immigration/commentary/4-ways-trump-can-fix-americas-immigration-problem
> 
> https://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2019/jun/21/donald-trump/donald-trump-again-falsely-says-obama-had-family-s/
> 
> ...


_*FACTS??*_ You must be joking! Doing any research takes effort.


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Shall I do that?


Yes, please do!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Pittgirl said:


> Yes, please do!


Did: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-613698-1.html


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Did: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-613698-1.html


Thanks, I must have missed it.


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

WillNotCook said:


> I decided that remaining in ravelry means that I would be supporting censorship. I felt that remaining would be immoral. I am sad now. I really enjoyed looking at all the beautiful patterns. but how could I respect myself if I stayed. Censorship is bad.


And you just couldnt help posting in a knitting and crochet only forum to tell us all about it. Now watch you tell me "what do you care, just ignore my topic/comment and move on."


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

GrandmaJJ said:


> This makes me wonder if you are a Trump supporter. If so, how can you claim to believe censorship is immoral at the same time as supporting one of the most immoral people to every occupy the White House? And before anyone brings him up, yes what Bill Clinton did was also immoral. The huge difference is Clinton did not advocate putting children in cages, and ruining our country's reputation across the globe! If you are not a Trump supporter, please accept my apology for assuming such.


Well said!


----------



## farmlady (Apr 15, 2017)

fortunate1 said:


> Wow, did you not just read the letter posted just a few posts above you?
> Obviously there were some members being attacked, so to speak. LBGTQ's for one, that's ok to you people? It is okay to slam a person for their sexual preference? Is it ok to slam blacks? Hispanics? If you do, then yes you are a part of the white supremacy statement!! That certainly is what that letter implies.
> 
> Wow, talk about hate! I think everyone leaving Ravelry, is narrow minded and is showing bigotry in one form or another! Read the freakin' letter! It explains WHY, the took the platform they did! IT also says certain aspects have been on there policy or rules for 10, let me spell that for you TEN years! They only took it one step further, and it also appears there has been discussion about this in the fiber arts community! So when those others support this policy, make sure you check out of them too!
> ...


Thank you! Very well said!


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Very clever reply,and valid.


Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Ravelry doesn't provide a platform for "flouncing" like KP does! Though you bring up a valid point. Why is anyone announcing on KP that they are leaving Ravelry? I didn't walk into Joanns or Michael's to announce that I would no longer be shopping at Hobby Lobby. Perhaps I should drive over to Kentucky Fried Chicken to let them know that I don't frequent Chick-fil-A.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

bettylynn said:


> I have been trying to distance myself from our national news. I find the occupant of our White House to be the worst example of a human being.
> I have never been afraid of actions that any of our presidents have made, until now. There are so many similarities of 1930's Hitler's Germany. He has brought out the worst in humanity. He embraces dictators and snubs our allies. How can Trump supporters not see how immoral this man is. My rant is over!


Thank you for your comment! I am old enough to remember Hitler. He scared me to death! I have been concerned about how the USA is going with #45 in the WH. It is very worrisome. We need to replace him for sure. And I hope and pray that Mitch McConnell will lose the election in Kentucky. We need him out too. Take care, be safe!


----------



## bfriedman (Mar 2, 2012)

I agree. We are Americans - The Land of the Free. We have constitutional rights as American citizens. Everyone has a right to their opinions and how they express it with their talent in needlework.


----------



## knittingmermaid (Jun 24, 2018)

You can all hate me, but I am a Trump supporter. He maybe crass, opinionated and have a lot of other politically incorrect traits, but that has nothing to do with his business knowledge and what he has done to improve our country. He did not make this mess - he got voted into it, as every President has, at his own desire to drain the swamp because he truely does love America and sees where it is headed. You say he puts children in cages...really...Has everyone forgotten that President Trump did not make these laws? Has anyone thought that the parents of these children put them in this situation by trying to enter a country illegally? Also, they are better off in their "cages" than being subjected to what their parents are running from in their countries. All they have to do is enter the USA legally - that is it. What is so difficult to understand? This country is on overload with over 130,000 illegal entries in one month. Who is going to pay for all these illegals. Not the slugs living on a free ride. If it wasn't so easy for them to get over the border they may not come in herds and maybe the government could accommodate them. I apologize for the political rant, but I have had it and needed too vent.


----------



## knittingmermaid (Jun 24, 2018)

I forgot this...The illegals are running from socialized politics!!!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

CindyLucy said:


> It's their private website. They can do whatever they want. I object to the way they did it. They could have graciously said they're not allowing anymore political posts and spelled out their guidelines. But they spewed a bunch of hate right off the bat. To those they disagreed with as well as innocent people who just go there occasionally. I went in for a simple pattern and got beat over the head with a baseball bat for something I didn't do. I don't like being ambushed like that.


Yay, we have a winner! This is the best drama queen post of the day!

Ravelry did no such thing! How were they spewing hate? They own the site, can set the rules. Big deal, but you go ahead and make it all about you, just like #45 does.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

kittykatzmom said:


> I deleted mine the day I read about what they were doing. NEVER before has this crap been going on in the USA - thanks to Obama and his hating Democrats. I used to split my votes, but NO MORE. RED all the way.


Oh my, you better get a grip! You might want to read what you wrote. It does not make sense.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

knittingmermaid said:


> You can all hate me, but I am a Trump supporter. He maybe crass, opinionated and have a lot of other politically incorrect traits, but that has nothing to do with his business knowledge and what he has done to improve our country. He did not make this mess - he got voted into it, as every President has, at his own desire to drain the swamp because he truely does love America and sees where it is headed. You say he puts children in cages...really...Has everyone forgotten that President Trump did not make these laws? Has anyone thought that the parents of these children put them in this situation by trying to enter a country illegally? Also, they are better off in their "cages" than being subjected to what their parents are running from in their countries. All they have to do is enter the USA legally - that is it. What is so difficult to understand? This country is on overload with over 130,000 illegal entries in one month. Who is going to pay for all these illegals. Not the slugs living on a free ride. If it wasn't so easy for them to get over the border they may not come in herds and maybe the government could accommodate them. I apologize for the political rant, but I have had it and needed too vent.


#45 has really done a number on you hasn't he? Scared of those poor immigrants. Do you not understand that most of the people coming to the border right now, are from Guatemala and Honduras. They are running for their lives! There is terrible corruption in their countries. They came here with nothing, just had to get away from the violence. They just want their children to grow up free. I know for a fact that I would do the same thing, try to get to the USA.

You are so high and mighty and evidently have no compassion, no humanity for their plight. You are very misinformed if you think the immigrants can come here and get a free ride. You have been woefully misinformed. I don't care who you vote for! We have children living in squalor, no showers, no soap, no toothpaste. This is a humanitarian crisis. Children need to be with their parents. They need hugs and kisses, and reassurance from their parents.


----------



## ramonarhodes (Jan 14, 2019)

I already deleted for the same reason.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

mimi ellen said:


> Interesting that you don't consider name-calling to be a form of bullying.


If you would please use the "quote" feature, we could know to whom you were posting.


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

raindancer said:


> Oh my, you better get a grip! You might want to read what you wrote. It does not make sense.


Do you think, perhaps, that these could be Russian Trolls?


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Altice said:


> Do you think, perhaps, that these could be Russian Trolls?


Oh golly, I never thought of that. Thank you!


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

and? so?


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If practiced by a government, I agree that censorship is bad, mostly.
> If practiced by a private company, what makes it bad?
> Within my earshot, my children self-censor - i.e. they keep the profanity out of the conversation. When they don't think I can hear them, it's evident that they use words I'd rather they didn't.
> 
> For that matter, just _who_ do you imagine gives a hoot if you are or are not one of the over eight million world-wide members of Ravelry?? The phrase 'cutting off one's nose to spite one's face' comes to mind. Ravelry's not hurting; you might be.


Love what you've said ,hits the nail on the head,and so true


----------



## alifletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

So you would delete Ravelry but still shop in Hobby Lobby and Chick fil a ?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Altice said:


> Do you think, perhaps, that these could be Russian Trolls?


Now, that's a thought, especially those who've only recently joined and/or haven't made many posts. What a colossal waste of funds!


----------



## casgae designs (Feb 15, 2015)

I certainly am missing something. I go to Ravelry to find patterns. I know nothing about censorship. As on this site. I’m not a bit interested in anything political. I don’t look at any of it.


----------



## cornslower (Nov 1, 2015)

NRoberts said:


> Obama got off very easy. His policies were awful yet there was absolutely no criticism in the press or media, which fawned over him. No outlet I know of put up any opposition to Obama and his supporters.
> 
> What Trump and Trump supporters are being subjected to is unprecedented. In fact, this is happening to conservatives in the largest social media: Google, Facebook, Reddit. There is a clampdown and blackout directed against conservatives and independent thinkers such as Dennis Prager, Ben Shapiro, Dave Rubin, Jordan Peterson, and others. There must be something mighty fearsome to the Left about their ideas and viewpoints.


My feelings exactly, so much hate about the president, so many sheep here.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

tygereye said:


> Its not only censorship its simply standing for political ideas that I can't deal with. Its about knitting and crocheting period they have made their choice. What a move to ruin such a wonderful resource but we are bombarded with political dividing people into sides that I don't need in my crafting!


Excuse me , Ravelry is FAR from ruined , they are thriving like never before . They can live well without Supremacists of any kind , so don't worry about Ravelry , they are a worldwide site and well loved . 
Those who condone supremacy are free to go elsewhere .


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Now, that's a thought, especially those who've only recently joined and/or haven't made many posts. What a colossal waste of funds!


There are some newer members who have only posted on these political threads and never once on anything to do with knitting or crocheting. I always wonder how they got to this site to begin with.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knittingmermaid said:


> You can all hate me, but I am a Trump supporter. He maybe crass, opinionated and have a lot of other politically incorrect traits, but that has nothing to do with his business knowledge and what he has done to improve our country. He did not make this mess - he got voted into it, as every President has, at his own desire to drain the swamp because he truely does love America and sees where it is headed. You say he puts children in cages...really...Has everyone forgotten that President Trump did not make these laws? Has anyone thought that the parents of these children put them in this situation by trying to enter a country illegally? Also, they are better off in their "cages" than being subjected to what their parents are running from in their countries. All they have to do is enter the USA legally - that is it. What is so difficult to understand? This country is on overload with over 130,000 illegal entries in one month. Who is going to pay for all these illegals. Not the slugs living on a free ride. If it wasn't so easy for them to get over the border they may not come in herds and maybe the government could accommodate them. I apologize for the political rant, but I have had it and needed too vent.


Every time I see anyone cite Trump's business knowledge, I am mind boggled. Since when have repeated bankruptcies/failed businesses been a badge of business acumen? I'm not going to address the rest of the comments you've made because I know it's pointless. I don't hate you, but I do wonder about your extremely limited view of what's happening.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> There are some newer members who have only posted on these political threads and never once on anything to do with knitting or crocheting. I always wonder how they got to this site to begin with.


Google search results?


----------



## cornslower (Nov 1, 2015)

knittingmermaid said:


> You can all hate me, but I am a Trump supporter. He maybe crass, opinionated and have a lot of other politically incorrect traits, but that has nothing to do with his business knowledge and what he has done to improve our country. He did not make this mess - he got voted into it, as every President has, at his own desire to drain the swamp because he truely does love America and sees where it is headed. You say he puts children in cages...really...Has everyone forgotten that President Trump did not make these laws? Has anyone thought that the parents of these children put them in this situation by trying to enter a country illegally? Also, they are better off in their "cages" than being subjected to what their parents are running from in their countries. All they have to do is enter the USA legally - that is it. What is so difficult to understand? This country is on overload with over 130,000 illegal entries in one month. Who is going to pay for all these illegals. Not the slugs living on a free ride. If it wasn't so easy for them to get over the border they may not come in herds and maybe the government could accommodate them. I apologize for the political rant, but I have had it and needed too vent.


Hate me too, I support President Trump. Donald Trump opened his club in Palm Beach called Mar-a-Lago and insisted on accepting Jews and Blacks even though othr clubs in Palm Beach to this day discriminated against Blacks and Jews. The old guard in PB was outraged that he would accept them, So that is the real President Trump, He has blacks and minorities in his cabinet 
This was posted earlier and it needs to be repeated. It is originally by Robert Romano.


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Please move this comment to "General Chit Chat." The "Main" section of KP is reserved for discussions of knitting and crocheting ONLY.
> 
> Please: when you signed up to join KP, you read the rules and agreed to abide by them. However, placing your post here is against KP's rules. So, please, move this post to "General Chit Chat," where it belongs.
> 
> ...


At least you tried. I'll give you that. Expect to be told who cares, move on, just ignore the topics you dont want to read.


----------



## bfriedman (Mar 2, 2012)

Not about #45 - she is stating the facts. My parents came from Nicaragua and became US citizens the right way. I am grateful they came to this country and worked hard, and contributed to the U.S. No money sent to their country of birth. I am just going to leave it at that.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

bfriedman said:


> Not about #45 - she is stating the facts. My parents came from Nicaragua and became US citizens the right way. I am grateful they came to this country and worked hard, and contributed to the U.S. No money sent to their country of birth. I am just going to leave it at that.


If you don't mind me asking, HOW did they do it? How much money did they have to save, for how long? How difficult was it? I am not trying to cause an argument, I am interested in people's stories.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

cornslower said:


> Hate me too, I support President Trump. Donald Trump opened his club in Palm Beach called Mar-a-Lago and insisted on accepting Jews and Blacks even though othr clubs in Palm Beach to this day discriminated against Blacks and Jews. The old guard in PB was outraged that he would accept them, So that is the real President Trump, He has blacks and minorities in his cabinet
> This was posted earlier and it needs to be repeated. It is originally by Robert Romano.


How about the fact that he was sued by the housing authority for refusing to rent apartments to Blacks back in the 70s? A lawsuit that he settled! What about the lawsuit against him by the NJ Gaming Commission for refusing to hire Black casino dealers? Another law suit that he settled! Those lawsuits predated his purchase of Mar-a-Lago.


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Why, do you feel the need to come to KP and announce you are leaving Ravelry? How silly. NO one needs to know that, are you trying to pat your self on the back or influence others.
> I find this kind of announcement akin to "I am leaving KP". That makes me think those people want to be begged to stay...
> If you quit, who cares?
> Just do it.


I totally agree with you, well said on this point. I counted the other day, 4 out of nine posts were political. I don't open them, but it certainly cuts down the posts I used to love to read. I could go on but I think there is too much political opinion on here already. I hope you all have a lovely day and enjoy the beauty in the world.


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

books said:


> If you don't mind me asking, HOW did they do it? How much money did they have to save, for how long? How difficult was it? I am not trying to cause an argument, I am interested in people's stories.


I would like to know that too. Like what year and how they did it. Because today no one seems to know how although the Trump family members got theirs. Melanias parents received their citizenship. Art Bell the talk host couldnt even get his wife citizenship even with all of his wealth. The road to citizenship seems skewed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cornslower said:


> Hate me too, I support President Trump. Donald Trump opened his club in Palm Beach called Mar-a-Lago and insisted on accepting Jews and Blacks even though othr clubs in Palm Beach to this day discriminated against Blacks and Jews. The old guard in PB was outraged that he would accept them, So that is the real President Trump, He has blacks and minorities in his cabinet
> This was posted earlier and it needs to be repeated. It is originally by Robert Romano.


https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-trump-administration/the-cabinet/

Diversity isn't very evident, unless you think Carson is a good representative.

Two more swamp creatures now under investigation. I don't think his personnel choices are evidence of good business skills.


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

I see that people are really very definite about their political leanings and discussion can get very heated and sometimes quite nasty but I really can't fathom your system. 
You elect your president from two candidates, what if you don't like the candidate but he is all you have to vote for if you want to vote for your party, do you vote for him anyway even though his policies might go against everything you believe in. 
You pick your Miss America from fifty candidates but only get two choices to run your country. Am I missing something.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Ellie RD said:


> There are some newer members who have only posted on these political threads and never once on anything to do with knitting or crocheting. I always wonder how they got to this site to begin with.


Especially since there's so much discussion revolving around Ravelry, and this is a public forum.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Okay, I'm not even sure what all this censorship about Ravelry is - it reminds me of when the Dixie Chicks had a particular agenda several years back and people who disagreed with them stopped listening to their beautiful music. To me, it's silly. I like what I like and it doesn't matter to me what someone else's agenda is as long as I'm not paying to support it.


----------



## Piquet (Sep 15, 2018)

Who gives a Red Rat's Behind who stays or goes from anywhere.

This place is for knitting, crochet and craft issues. Membership in other forums/sites is of no importance.


----------



## petunia41 (Jan 27, 2011)

So look at The patterns forget the rest it is for knitting......nothing else we all have different opinions we can air them somewhere else let’s keep on crafting


----------



## danigirl (Nov 1, 2016)

I never understood why people have to make announcements like this?!?! Why can't you just do what you need to do for yourself and keep it movin, why involve people on KP, it's weird to me.


----------



## danigirl (Nov 1, 2016)

Piquet said:


> Who gives a Red Rat's Behind who stays or goes from anywhere.
> 
> This place is for knitting, crochet and craft issues. Membership in other forums/sites is of no importance.


EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Silverfox70 (Dec 11, 2014)

I just joined the new group have fun being on the losing side


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh good grief...this is all so ridiculous! I go on Ravelry because I love it. I don't read any of the political stuff, in fact I never ever saw it. When I read they wouldn't allow Trump stuff, I thought wow...so what? So there...I'm not deleting my account. I'm not going to sit around being sad...good grief!


----------



## Silverfox70 (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh believe me I’m not sad I’m so relieved this is the last from me enjoy


----------



## jntnrmn (Feb 25, 2019)

Do you mind explaining to me how to delete ravelry account please


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

janicesmith said:


> God another political opinion. People keep your political opinions to yourself. Your opinions are worth nothing to me. Oh by the way a correction to your comment. Obama had the cages built for the children. If you sound off make sure you have the correct info


 :sm13: :sm13: :sm13: I doubt that Obama had any cages built for children as he loved to play with them. :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

WillNotCook said:


> I decided that remaining in ravelry means that I would be supporting censorship. I felt that remaining would be immoral. I am sad now. I really enjoyed looking at all the beautiful patterns. but how could I respect myself if I stayed. Censorship is bad.


Have you seen their new statement today?

In case you missed it...


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

knitonashingle said:


> Have you seen their new statement today?
> 
> In case you missed it...
> 
> ...


Since we shared our new No Trump policy we have received an overwhelming amount of feedback, encouragement, love, and expressions of solidarity, and we are truly grateful. Many of you have asked us about making donations to Ravelry. Thank you so much for thinking of this, but the best way to support us is by supporting Ravelry designers, dyers, advertisers, and shops, particularly those run by people who are black, indigenous, people of color, members of the LGBTQ+ community, disabled crafters, those who belong to otherwise marginalized communities, and those who are speaking out on justice and equality issues to effect change. If you are specifically moved to donate, rather than making a donation to us we would like to suggest contributing to RAICES Texas, or finding an organization local to you that is doing anti-racism work or meeting the needs of the LGBTQ+ members of your community or other marginalized groups.

New Features and Policies
For over 10 years, we've had a hate speech policy on Ravelry, and our No Trump Support policy is an extension of that. Our definition of hate speech is as follows: Hate Speech and Hateful Imagery Words, phrases, or images deemed by Ravelry's owners to express, either deliberately or unknowingly, hatred or contempt towards a group of people, based on areas such as their ethnic, cultural, religious or sexual identity, gender, socio-economic class, or with reference to physical health or mental health, are not allowed.

Everyone on Ravelry's staff is committed to continually improving our site and making our community safer. We all realize this is an ongoing process and we have work to do.

In January, we created all new tools to make sure that we 1) can easily organize and handle the things that are reported to us and 2) notice repeat offenders and take action. We previously managed all of that with email, and this is a big improvement, but not enough. We have now decided to stop hosting groups with moderators who harbor or disregard users who repeatedly violate our community guidelines. We are starting by closing existing groups that have historically had repeat violations of those guidelines.

If you see a profile, pattern, or forum post that violates our guidelines, you can anonymously flag it to report it to Ravelry staff. We will continue improving our reporting features and our behind-the-scenes systems for handling problems.

Some Ravelers have shared with us that marginalized people felt unsafe because groups with a history of hate speech violations were allowed to remain on the site. To you, we would like to say that we're sorry, and you will see us continue to improve Ravelry's safety.

Moving Forward Together
This year, the greater fiber community has been having long-overdue conversations about diversity, racism, homophobia, size inclusion, disability awareness, and equity.

We want to recognize - and join in on - the praise we've seen for the BIPOC, LGBTQ+, disabled, and body-positive members of Ravelry who have been speaking out and making a positive difference. We are grateful for your labor, knowledge, willingness to share your lived experiences, and courage to demand changes to our site, the fiber community's culture, and the world at large. Please know that we appreciate and thank you for your work!

We would be grateful if all Ravelers would join us in making our community more safe, just, and fun; especially if you identify as an ally, please help make our community safer for our fellow Ravelers who are part of marginalized groups. Above all else, please continue to enjoy Ravelry, connect with other Ravelers, and celebrate your love of yarn! We have so many great things planned for our future and we're excited to share them with you.

New policy, effective immediately
We are banning support of Donald Trump and his administration on Ravelry. We cannot provide a space that is inclusive of all and also allow support for open white supremacy. Support of the Trump administration is unambiguously support for white supremacy. For more details, read this document: https://ravelry.com/content/no-trump


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

knitonashingle said:


> Have you seen their new statement today?
> 
> In case you missed it...


For someone who so dislikes Ravelry, you sure spend enough time on that site, taking screen shots, copying and pasting their message all over KP.


----------



## connie254 (Dec 24, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> For someone who so dislikes Ravelry, you sure spend enough time on that site, taking screen shots, copying and pasting their message all over KP.


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## WaterDragon52 (Dec 9, 2013)

I applaud your thinking. If more people acted on their beliefs there would be no need to delete accounts as the websites would have more respect for their members or they would have very few members.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

jordi said:


> I'm not going to pretend to understand why politics is on any forum to do with crafting. I think it's stupid. I'm not going to pretend to understand why someone on the Ravelry admin posted something about support for LBGTQ members either. I cannot think of one valid reason to single out a group of knitters/crocheters over another. If you knit you knit; what does it matter? Clearly someone with an agenda of their own. There are other websites that offer similar options such as a "library" to keep your patterns and a place to post pictures of your work. I have a Ravelry account but also have a Love Crafts account (they just changed their name last week from Love Knitting and Love Crocheting) which seems to be expanding their website to include more of the options Ravelry does.


The reason behind recognizing the LBGTQ members is because June was Pride month. Ravelry is an international community and they often recognize different groups. And, it could be that the owners, or part of the staff are LBGTQ. Some of their designers are also. With 8 million members, there are probably groups of every kind imaginable. Isn't it great that they want to be inclusive and do not want their members to be subjected to political tirades and harassment from any side. Please be aware that most designers on Ravelry use their real name and can be found easily. Most members have where they live in their profile and can be contacted personally on blogs, web sites, and directly on email. That is not the case on KP.

Apparently something got out of control and they are trying to protect all members, those who stay and those who leave. 20


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

cornslower said:


> Hate me too, I support President Trump. Donald Trump opened his club in Palm Beach called Mar-a-Lago and insisted on accepting Jews and Blacks even though othr clubs in Palm Beach to this day discriminated against Blacks and Jews. The old guard in PB was outraged that he would accept them, So that is the real President Trump, He has blacks and minorities in his cabinet
> This was posted earlier and it needs to be repeated. It is originally by Robert Romano.


Applause! Applause! Trump even allowed his favorite daughter, (the one he said he would date if she weren't his daughter) to marry a Jewish person. That is like saying, "Some of my friends are black".

As far as his cabinet, he has had and still has the most ethically challenged cabinet in history. How many have had to leave because of ethics? Recently the Ethics Committee suggested that KellyAnne Conway be fired for repeatedly violating the Hatch Act. Ben Carson may be a brain surgeon, but he has no comprehension of what HUD exists for. They were not hired for their brains and they surely are not the 'best people' that he promised.

Clubs that have been all white and male for decades have usually be forced to comply with updated rules. That does not make Donald the magnanimous person you are trying to portray. Pointing out that other Palm Beach elites were displeased only points out that those elites are still trying to hold on to past elitism. 20


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Piquet said:


> Who gives a Red Rat's Behind who stays or goes from anywhere.
> 
> This place is for knitting, crochet and craft issues. Membership in other forums/sites is of no importance.


Perhaps to you this is of no importance. However, it seems to be very important to a lot of people.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

jntnrmn said:


> Do you mind explaining to me how to delete ravelry account please


Ravelry.com then--

Go to MY PROFILE AND SCROLL TO THE BOTTOM OF THE PAGE.


----------



## Grandma Monkey (Mar 29, 2018)

Grandma jj: I'm a Trump supporter...Get your facts right. Obama is the one who put kids in cages etc.
I'm not judging people...It's not my job. Just get the facts straight!!


----------



## craftygal58 (Jan 11, 2015)

knittingthyme said:


> The only cheap entertainment is you!
> 
> Actually, you're one of the most emotionally/mentally immature women on kp!
> 
> Your kind of humor is infantile and boring.


I see the biddie group just can't leave you alone. Seems like they all stalk you every time you post something. Poor things think ravelry is doing a good thing when everyone else knows it is wrong what they have done. So many have left ravelry they now have a ton of fake newbies joining their site. Those poor ravelry owners just don't know everyone can see what they are doing. :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Grandma Monkey said:


> Grandma jj: I'm a Trump supporter...Get your facts right. Obama is the one who put kids in cages etc.
> I'm not judging people...It's not my job. Just get the facts straight!!


Even if Obama put kids in cages, technically they were wire fencing, were they denied water, a bed, enough food, and we they held longer than allowed and incognito? And, if all that were true, which it isn't, does that make it right for THIS administration to do it?

There has now been announced that Border Patrol agents posted sexual and obscene photos and comments online about the children and women and about members of Congress who visited one of the centers over the weekend. 9,000 current and former agents were members of the site.
https://www.propublica.org/article/secret-border-patrol-facebook-group-agents-joke-about-migrant-deaths-post-sexist-memes# Please tell me how you can support those actions! America has always fought countries who violate human rights. We now have a person who cozies up to one of the worst dictators in the modern world. This is not normal and it is not making America great. It is a stain on our Republic that will not go away quickly.

In saying you are a Trump supporter, you perhaps need to define what policies you support or whether you are all in. No true American citizen that I know would consider supporting mistreatment of children. 6 children have died in US custody. Does that bother you. If it does, then tell your representative that you want Trump to do something positive to clear this up immediately. That is support.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

To the Trump supporters -


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

emuears said:


> I see that people are really very definite about their political leanings and discussion can get very heated and sometimes quite nasty but I really can't fathom your system.
> You elect your president from two candidates, what if you don't like the candidate but he is all you have to vote for if you want to vote for your party, do you vote for him anyway even though his policies might go against everything you believe in.
> You pick your Miss America from fifty candidates but only get two choices to run your country. Am I missing something.


I agree that it may appear that there are only two candidates come voting day, but there are usually many other names on the ballot. Because they receive so few votes, all attention is usually focussed upon the leaders. 
Ballotpedia

Not every voter is a registered (dues-paying) member of a political party. Not ever voter votes straight party-tickets. Once you're in the booth, you're free to vote as pleases you.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

Actually, we have over 20 candidates right now. We winnow them down through primary elections and caucuses, then conventions, to finally 2 nominees. Sometimes there’s a third major contender outside of the 2 major parties. Always several others from smaller parties who have much less support/recognition. And even unknowns who are “write-in” candidates. Usually we start out with far fewer than 20, but it always gets pared down to 2-3 major candidates. Listening to the news, however, you rarely hear about those running who are not from the two major parties and have little chance of winning, or of even getting any electoral votes. That’s not new. Simplify, simplify, I guess. Press likes to turn it all into a horse race.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I applaud Ravelry for making a stand against hate. I'm proud to be a member and will continue to do so. Ravelry is a knitting forum, not a political forum. You've made your decision to make a stand, and they have done the same. Isn't America great - Bravo!


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Censorship is bad ?
Racism is ok ?
Spreading hatred is ok ?
Locking children up in masses is ok ?
Lying ?
Bragging ?
Cheating ?
Why announce your exit ?
We stand for justice, truth, honor.
I could not be more proud of Ravelry for standing up for their beliefs.


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes, they do, actually.
Good for Ravelry for living their values and risking your wrath.


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Agree.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

WillNotCook said:


> I decided that remaining in ravelry means that I would be supporting censorship. I felt that remaining would be immoral. I am sad now. I really enjoyed looking at all the beautiful patterns. but how could I respect myself if I stayed. Censorship is bad.


I so agree with you. Who are they to label people White Supremest? I too am sad. rlmayknit


----------



## 197291 (Mar 9, 2019)

ummirain said:


> Censorship is bad ?
> Racism is ok ?
> Spreading hatred is ok ?
> Locking children up in masses is ok ?
> ...


Lol! You'll stand for anything. Like Clinton signing into law Congresses bill to separate
illegal alien lawbreakers from innocent children the same as we've done to American lawbreakers & their children since forever. Obama obeyed that law & built cages for little kids (but he was WONDERFUL, right? & so was he when he released kids to non family member MS13 thugs), and Trump obeyed the same Democrat's law but built dormitories for the kids (Orange man bad, Right?). Oh wait! The Dems still haven't tried to fix that law. And refused funding any further dorms, so the excess kiddies can sleep on the concrete & Dems have their photo shoot ops. Save your smug hypocrisy.


----------



## Stephie (Sep 24, 2011)

mossstitch said:


> Immoral to stay ??? Couldn't respect yourself if you stayed ?? Had to announce it ????
> A strange idea of immorality I must say . Anyway CHEERIO , be on your way .
> GO RAVELRY , drain the swamp .


Rightio!!


----------



## Stephie (Sep 24, 2011)

Mari Olsdatter said:


> Lol! You'll stand for anything. Like Clinton signing into law Congresses bill to separate
> illegal alien lawbreakers from innocent children the same as we've done to American lawbreakers & their children since forever. Obama obeyed that law & built cages for little kids (but he was WONDERFUL, right? & so was he when he released kids to non family member MS13 thugs), and Trump obeyed the same Democrat's law but built dormitories for the kids (Orange man bad, Right?). Oh wait! The Dems still haven't tried to fix that law. And refused funding any further dorms, so the excess kiddies can sleep on the concrete & Dems have their photo shoot ops. Save your smug hypocrisy.


Save your politics for a political forum. Go back to FOX and watch that cr....


----------



## Stephie (Sep 24, 2011)

rlmayknit said:


> I so agree with you. Who are they to label people White Supremest? I too am sad. rlmayknit


What's a supermest?


----------



## 197291 (Mar 9, 2019)

Stephie said:


> Save your politics for a political forum. Go back to FOX and watch that cr....


I've never watched FOX, but I'm not from 
Taxachusetts either. You Leftists started all this, but I'm not the kind to run away.


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Hate is what they are against. I stand with Ravelry.


----------



## 197291 (Mar 9, 2019)

You'll stand for anything. They aren't against hate when it's their own hate, that's just fine. 

Supporting Trump (the President) is prima facie evidence of white supremacy.

Well little darling, I'm a complex mix of 3 races & I've always supported whomever was our president while they were president, even that white, black, & Arab lout that was so disrespectful he kept putting his feet up on that heritage desk.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Mari Olsdatter said:


> You'll stand for anything. They aren't against hate when it's their own hate, that's just fine.
> 
> Supporting Trump (the President) is prima facie evidence of white supremacy.
> 
> Well little darling, I'm a complex mix of 3 races & I've always supported whomever was our president while they were president, even that white, black, & Arab lout that was so disrespectful he kept putting his feet up on that heritage desk.


Oh my, sounds like a little subliminal racism when you refer to "that white, black, & Arab lout "!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> Oh my, sounds like a little subliminal racism when you refer to "that white, black, & Arab lout "!


More than subliminal...that's what she calls support?


----------



## gdoyle (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh but Obama, oh but Clinton...so when does this clown take responsibility for his actions. If it was so bad he certainly could fix it but no he made it worse. Obama did not tear children out of their parents arms and at least were treated humanely with food, water and cleanliness. These places are for profit so his buddies are raking in the cash without providing the services.


----------



## connie254 (Dec 24, 2012)

They continue to ignore what Trump has said or done since he came down that golden escalator. Mexicans, disabled, women that accused him of rape, "Shit hole countries", anyone who is not like him. Sometimes they will admit the reason they support him but most of the time, they will admit in some way their true reason-racism or another term that says they don't like a certain population. They always want to use the "What about" argument. But their true colors come through. Like Deep Throat said, "Follow the money."


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Mari Olsdatter said:


> You'll stand for anything. They aren't against hate when it's their own hate, that's just fine.
> 
> Supporting Trump (the President) is prima facie evidence of white supremacy.
> 
> Well little darling, I'm a complex mix of 3 races & I've always supported whomever was our president while they were president, even that white, black, & Arab lout that was so disrespectful he kept putting his feet up on that heritage desk.


I've thought a lot about why Trump is in office, and in the back of my mind I knew it was because of racism. I'd hoped not. I thought we had come such a long way from the 60's, 70's when people were marching and fighting for civil rights. That we had evolved and moved forward in society to a place where everyone, and anyone could achieve the American dream - and even be a black president. But, your racist statement explains it all. It seems that there is a segment of the population that is angry and hateful that we had a black president, and are willing to accept a less than honest and capable man lacking integrity to run our country. Where money, power, lies, and treason don't mean a flying fig just as long as there is a white man in the white house. Where you can overlook the lies, deceit, dishonesty, government money funneling, good old boy network, nepotism, sexism, destruction of our environment, lover of despots, and the destruction of democracy as we know it, as long as you think you have a piece of the pie. Where are the heroes and patriots? And, did you think that it was acceptable for Kelly Ann Conway to do a press conference in the Oval Office sitting with her bare feet tucked under her on that lovely yellow couch? You are a disgusting human being and have well deserved a place with the rest of the deplorables.


----------



## 197291 (Mar 9, 2019)

Ellie RD said:


> Oh my, sounds like a little subliminal racism when you refer to "that white, black, & Arab lout "!


You are the one that's obsessed with races, slicing & dicing to get everyone sorted into little labeled boxes. Disliking someone of 3 races (just like I am) for dirty shoes & dirty manners isn't racist. If I didn't like him for incessantly jingling the coins in his pocket, that wouldn't be racist either.


----------



## 197291 (Mar 9, 2019)

RookieRetiree said:


> More than subliminal...that's what she calls support?


I n case you hadn't heard yet, he isn't the president anymore and supporting someone while they're in office doesn't mean you don't see what they do.


----------



## 197291 (Mar 9, 2019)

connie254 said:


> They continue to ignore what Trump has said or done since he came down that golden escalator. Mexicans, disabled, women that accused him of rape, "Shit hole countries", anyone who is not like him. Sometimes they will admit the reason they support him but most of the time, they will admit in some way their true reason-racism or another term that says they don't like a certain population. They always want to use the "What about" argument. But their true colors come through. Like Deep Throat said, "Follow the money."


You might want to try viewing UNEDITED videos.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Ellie RD said:


> Oh my, sounds like a little subliminal racism when you refer to "that white, black, & Arab lout "!


Not subliminal at all. Loud and clear here! These are the very people Ravelry was trying to get rid of. It worked!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cah said:


> Not subliminal at all. Loud and clear here! These are the very people Ravelry was trying to get rid of. It worked!


Good on Ravelry!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Mari Olsdatter said:


> You are the one that's obsessed with races, slicing & dicing to get everyone sorted into little labeled boxes. Disliking someone of 3 races (just like I am) for dirty shoes & dirty manners isn't racist. If I didn't like him for incessantly jingling the coins in his pocket, that wouldn't be racist either.


I am just wondering if those 3 races that you talk about are white, Caucasian and Hitler's Aryan! And I wasn't the one who checked the boxes "white, black, & Arab". You did in your post.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Beverooni said:


> I commented but then decided it would actually go against my strong belief that politics has its place but the forum for it isn't here. So I'm just editing to say naught.[/quote
> 
> Too bad many of us can't be as strong.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

knittingthyme said:


> They are my kp stalkers especially psychotic F1! They actually think I care what they think ????????????


You make me laugh..I posted way before you stumbled in and quote reply on something I wrote...so tell me again, who stalked who?
You did it the other day on a topic about someone being ignored by you, so they started a topic, in response to your topic...then said something about me, I told once I will tell you a hundred times until it sinks in to that space between your ears, I do not see you topics, I have you on ignore, so the only time I respond is if you are on a TOPIC I AM ON!!!! IF I AM POSTING AND YOU TRIP IN THEN I RESPOND>>>not to bright are ya?


----------



## 197291 (Mar 9, 2019)

cah said:


> Not subliminal at all. Loud and clear here! These are the very people Ravelry was trying to get rid of. It worked!


I've been on here for a couple of years & never used Ravelry enough to even know it was infested with far Left political crap. In fact, the first I knew of it was when the Leftist decided it would be great to smear all conservatives as white supremacists. The Klan is white supremacists and just by Chance, of course, they were founded by the Leftist DNC as their enforcement arm for their Jim Crow Laws. Of course they are less useful now so they formed up the Antifa domestic terrorists.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

197291 said:


> I've been on here for a couple of years & never used Ravelry enough to even know it was infested with far Left political crap. In fact, the first I knew of it was when the Leftist decided it would be great to smear all conservatives as white supremacists. The Klan is white supremacists and just by Chance, of course, they were founded by the Leftist DNC as their enforcement arm for their Jim Crow Laws. Of course they are less useful now so they formed up the Antifa domestic terrorists.


trump called himself a nationalist..do you know what that is? Do you know who else were nationalists?? Find that before you go slinging BS around!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

197291 said:


> I've been on here for a couple of years & never used Ravelry enough to even know it was infested with far Left political crap. In fact, the first I knew of it was when the Leftist decided it would be great to smear all conservatives as white supremacists. The Klan is white supremacists and just by Chance, of course, they were founded by the Leftist DNC as their enforcement arm for their Jim Crow Laws. Of course they are less useful now so they formed up the Antifa domestic terrorists.


This week Trump invited a collection of white supremacists (Alexander, Kirk), neo-Nazis (Gorka), conspiracy theorists (Hoft, Mitchell), criminals (O'Keefe), and anti-Semites (Prager, Garrison) to the White House for a 'Social Media Summit' to whine about people criticizing them. This is Republican government.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

197291 said:


> I've been on here for a couple of years & never used Ravelry enough to even know it was infested with far Left political crap. In fact, the first I knew of it was when the Leftist decided it would be great to smear all conservatives as white supremacists. The Klan is white supremacists and just by Chance, of course, they were founded by the Leftist DNC as their enforcement arm for their Jim Crow Laws. Of course they are less useful now so they formed up the Antifa domestic terrorists.


Actually the political "crap" that showed up on Ravelry and started this whole line of cascading dominoes, came from the right!! Ravelry simply stepped up to put a stop to it.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh everybody give this topic a rest already!


----------

